# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Έφερα σπίτι τις κονούρες... Πρώτες εντυπώσεις και βίντεο

## kaveiros

10 παρά τέταρτο το πρωί... οι κονούρες είχαν καταφτάσει. Ο φίλος μου που τις εξόρισε 1 μέρα μετά την αγόρα τους, λόγω γκρίνιας απ τη γυναίκα του, μου τις έφερε κλεισμένες σε χαρτοκιβώτιο γιατί στο σπίτι δεν τις είχαν σε κλουβί. Το πετ σοπ τους έδωσε δωρεάν το κλουβί που τις είχε μέσα...το οποίο είχε να καθαριστεί μήνες και είχε σκουριά, γι αυτό και όταν τις πήγαν στο σπίτι...το κλουβί το πέταξαν. Ανοίγω το χαρτοκιβώτιο...τις βγάζω...πρώτη αντίδραση...με κοιτούσαν απορημένες. Σκύβω απλώνω το χέρι μου, ανεβαίνουν, τις ξεναγώ στο σπίτι, γυρνάμε στο σαλόνι...αυτό ήταν. Μέσα σε 20 λεπτά είχαν διαλέξει μέρος για τουαλέτα καθώς και το αγαπημένο τους έπιπλο. :Happy0159:  Το μόνο κλουβί που είχα ήταν το στρόγγυλο που μου πουλησαν όταν πήρα τον ringneck. Το γέμισα γύρω γύρω παιχνίδια, έβαλα εξωτερικά απ το κλουβί πατήθρα και εξωτερικά επίσης τις ταϊστρες. Οι κονουρίτσες ήρθαν...το εξερεύνησαν και άρχισαν να τρώνε ...τα πάντα!!!! Το πιο εντυπωσιακό απ όλα είναι η χρήση τουαλέτας. Δε ξέρω πως τους το έμαθαν αυτό...αλλά ακόμα μου φαίνεται απίστευτο. Έβαλα σακούλα στο πάτωμα στο σημείο που διάλεξαν και πάνε μόνο εκεί! Το ένα από τα δυο...είναι ντροπαλό. Το άλλο...δε ξεκολλάει από πάνω μου. Γύρω στις 12 το μεσημέρι είπα να πάω να καθαρίσω λίγο την κουζίνα. Τα άφησα να τρώνε. Δείτε τι έγινε ... 





(Για το κλουβί ξέρω...το στρόγγυλο είναι ακατάλληλο...αλλά όπως το βλέπω δε θα χρειαστεί κλουβί... έχουν διαλέξει και σημείο ύπνου, κοιμήθηκαν καμια ωρίτσα το μεσημέρι!)

----------


## zack27

Καλως ηρθαν οι κονουρες στα χερια σου!!!πολυ ομορφες πραματικα!!!οπως σου ειπα και στο αλλο ποστ καλο ειναι να τους βρεις ενα κλουβι στο οποιο θα μπορουν να κοιμουνται , να νιωθουν ασφαλεια , να το βλεπουν σα δικο τους χωρο και να τις αφηνεις οταν χρειαστει να λειπεις απο το σπιτι...θεωρω οτι ειναι και επικινδυνο και για τα ιδια τα πουλια να ειναι συνεχως ελευθερα μεσα στο σπιτι γιατι ειναι και δυσκολο να τα εχεις συνεχως κατω απο την επιβλεψη σου!!!

----------


## nicktzad

τελειες ! ! ! βαλε κι αλλα βιντεο να δουμε και τις δυο!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά έχω την εντύπωση ότι η άλλη κονούρα η ντροπαλή, προσπαθεί να φτιάξει φωλιά μέσα σε ένα ψάθινο καλάθι κλειστό. Επίσης είναι σαφώς πιο "φουσκωμένο" το σώμα της απο κάτω...λέτε να είναι θηλυκιά με αυγά??? 
Ζαχαρία για το κλουβί θα γίνει κι αυτό αλλά στο τέλος του μήνα που θα πληρωθώ :Happy: . Πάντως αν κρίνω απ τη συμπεριφορά τους,αν και νωρίς, τα πουλιά αυτά μεγάλωσαν ελεύθερα σε σπίτι. Πριν λίγο ήρθε το φαϊ μου, παράγγειλα απ έξω γιατί σήμερα λόγω των νέων φτερωτών συγκατοίκων...δεν πρόλαβα ούτε να φάω. Μόλις μπήκε ο ντελιβεράς, πήγαν πάνω στο κεφάλι του αχαχαχαχα. Φρίκαρε ο τύπος. Παίρνω τα φαγητά στο τραπέζι...και να σου και οι κονούρες! Κοτοπουλο με πατάτες φούρνου παράγγειλα και έτρεχα να το κρύψω. Στο τέλος αναγκάστικα έβαλα σε ένα πιάτο αγγούρι σε φέτες...τους έδωσα απο μια φέτα...έφυγαν και μετά έφαγα lol.

----------


## serafeim

αντρεα ειναι πανεμορφες..
blue crown conure αν δεν κανω λαθος σωστα?
ειναι πραγματικα πολυ εξημερωμενες και δεν φοβουνται καθολου..
πολυ πιθανον να ειναι και ζευγαρακι ποτε δεν ξερεις....
για το κλουβι ξερεις το ειπες και μονος σου!!  :Happy: 
τα λατρευω!!!!!!!!
να τα χαιρεσαι αντρεα!!!

----------


## zack27

ποτε νε προλαβαν να ζευγαρωσουν ?αφου αλλαζουν συνεχως περιβαλλον!!!κανε λιγο υπομονη!!!!πρωτη μερα τα εχεις!!!!
μακαρι καποια στιγμη να μπορεσει να γινει και αυτο!!!οσο για το κλουβι καταλαβαινω αυτο που μας λες αλλα το θεωρω προσωπικα πολυ επικινδινο να ειναι ελευθερα τα πουλια!!!αν πανε σε καποιο καλωδιο τι θα γινει?δε στο λεω για να στη πω απλα δε μου φαινεται λογικο!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Δεν εννοω να ζευγαρωσαν εδω χαχαχα. Μηπως εγινε στο πετ σοπ εννοω  ρε συ. Δε βιαζομαι καθολου να ζευγαρωσουν...ισα ισα! Αν μου κανουν και παιδακια ...θα χρειαστω βοηθο πουλιων στο σπιτι:-)  Για το κλουβι δυστυχως δε μπορω να κανω αμεσα κατι, καταλαβαινω κι εγω  γιατι το λες, ηδη εχω μαζεψει απ την κουζινα οτιδηποτε κακο, π.χ αρωματικα κτλ.  αλλα η επομενη εναλλακτικη ηταν τα πουλια να επιστραφουν στο πετ σοπ... Εχω βγαλει απ την πριζα και τον υπολογιστη ( στο σαλονι ειναι ο παλιος σπανια τον ανοιγω) . Η τηλεοραση ειναι εδω και 2 χρονια off . Το μονο που θα μενει στο ρευμα ειναι το ψυγειο του οποιου το καλωδιο δε φαινεται. Σε λιγο θα σας ανςβασω φωτο με το καλαθι που λατρεψαν

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Δεν είναι blue crown .Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι Dusky headed conures
**Είναι πολύ ήσυχο και φιλικό είδος.*
Να σου ζήσουν και με το καλό όταν πάρεις το κλουβάκι τους θα βρουν τους ρυθμούς τους.

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/birds/conures/dusky.php

----------


## kaveiros

Φωτογραφία είπα...αλλά έκανα βίντεο τελικά :Happy:  Έχουν πάει ήδη για ύπνο!!! Αυτό το σημείο διάλεξαν στο καλαθάκι από πίσω...Έχουν κολλήσει με το καλαθάκι :Happy:

----------


## Marilenaki

γλυκες ειναι να σου ζησουν! γενικα στις κονουρες αρεσουν οι κρυψωνες! Οσο για το ζευγαρι που λες μηπως υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι αδελφακια?

----------


## kaveiros

Σαφώς και υπάρχει, καταρχάς έχουν ίδιο δαχτυλίδι, είναι 3 ετών και κάτι και το ένα είναι το νούμερο 17 ενώ το άλλο νούμερο 18. Πιστεύω ότι οι πιθανότητα να είναι αδέρφια είναι η μεγαλύτερη, όμως δε μπορώ να μη παρατηρήσω ότι η κοιλιά του ενός είναι σαφώς πιο στρουμπουλή απ του άλλου, ενώ έχει και πολύ διαφορετική συμπεριφορά, όχι σημάδια ασθένειας, απλά απ την ώρα που ήρθε...έχει φάει κόλλημα με το καλάθι, θέλει να μπει μέσα :Happy: . Το κόβει σε συγκεκριμένο σημείο μάλιστα σα να προσπαθεί να ανοίξει τρύπα, και φυσικά... τα πετάει όλα τα ξυλακια που βγάζει σε ένα ακριβώς σημείο, όπως ακριβώς κάνουν με τις κουτσουλιές. Αυτό ειλικρινά δε νομίζω να μπορέσω να το καταλάβω ποτέ. Ακόμα και παιδιά στο σπίτι...πετούν πράγματα εδώ κι εκεί. Αυτά εδώ είναι πιο "νοικοκυρεμένα" από άθρωπο χαχαχαχα.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

πω σε ζηλεύω τόσο πολύ είναι πανέμορφες!!! μακάρι να μην ξαναχρειαστεί να αλλάξουν σπίτι!!! να τις χαίρεσαι και να σε χαίρονται!!

----------


## Sissy

Πανέμορφα πουλιά να τα χαίρεσαι!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μόλις έμαθες ότι στις κονούρες αρέσουν οι κρυψώνες που είπε και η Μαριλένα.Ο Πάρης μη δει κρυψώνα τσουκ μέσα.Λατρεύει ότι ντουλάπι και συρτάρι να μπει μέσα.Θέλουν πολλά παιχνίδια γιατί είναι πολύ δραστήρια πουλιά.Αγάπες μου δώστους μια αγκαλιά απο μένα.

----------


## Nikkk

Να χαίρεσαι τη φοβερή παρέα σου!! Καλώς τους δέχτηκες!!!

----------


## Ηρακλής

πανεμορφα!!!! φτου να μην στα ματιασω  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά πιστεύετε ότι μόλις περάσει η περίοδος καραντίνας πρέπει να έρθουν σε επαφή με τον ringneck μου? Ο Ρίκος μου ήταν σε κατάσταση υστερίας για όσους δεν ξέρουν. Τον πήρα πριν 15 μέρες απο μαγαζί, σε άθλια κατάσταση. Τώρα είναι πολύ πιο ήρεμος. Σήμερα όταν ακούει τις κονούρες... κοιτάει γύρω γύρω περίεργα για λίγο και μετά αδιαφορεί πλήρως :Happy: . Μακάρι να βοηθούσε το γεγονός ότι οι κονούρες είναι εξημερώμενες για να ημερέψει και ο Ρίκος μου λίγο, δε με νοιάζει αν γίνει αστείος κτλ κτλ. Θέλω απλά να μη τρομάζει με το παραμικρό, να ηρεμήσει λίγο ο μικρούλης. Έχει κανεις εμπειρία κονούρα με ringneck σαν παρέα αν έχουν ταιριάξει?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μπορεί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.έχεις κατά νου τι κλουβί θα πάρεις;Στο λέω γιατί είναι δύο τα πουλάκια οπότε θα χρειαστείς λίγο μεγάλο.

----------


## vagelis76

Καλώς τα δέχτηκες !!!!!!!Είναι πανέμορφα !!!!
Περί κλουβιού,κινδύνων και ζευγαρώματος στα είπαν τα παιδιά παραπάνω...θέλει μεγάλη προσοχή  !!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδια κλουβι θα παρω σαν του Ρικου , νομιζω οτι και για 2 πουλια ειναι μια χαρα, αυτο που δε ξερω ομως ειναι πως θα τα κλεισω σε κλουβι. 6μιση η ωρα ξυπνησα με 2 κονουρες να κραζουν στο αυτι μου! Ηρθαν μεσα στο δωματιο, και κατσαν πανω στο κεφαλι μου, πεταχτηκα νομιζα οτι ηρθε το τελος του κοσμου και ηχουν σειρηνες:-). Με "ξεψειρισαν"  κανονικα... τωρα τρωνε και τραγουδουν. Στην κρεβατοκαμαρα δε ξερω ποση ωρα ειχαν που μπηκαν παντως δε πειραξαν το παραμικρο . Αν η συμπεριφορα τους ειναι ετσι αντι να δωσω χρηματα για ενα σουπερ κλουβι, μηπως να τα δωσω να τους φτιαξω ενα ψηλο σταντ, με κρυψωνα πανω πανω, κλαδια και θεση για ταΐστρες?  Εννοειται οτι αν γινουν ατακτα , θα προτιμησω κλουβι, αν ομως ειναι ετσι δε θα ναι κριμα να τα κλεινω μεσα?

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Κατα τη γνωμη μου πρεπει ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ να τους παρεις ΑΜΕΣΑ κλουβι ωστε να εχουν συγκεκριμμενο σπιτι...

----------


## ninos

χαχαχα... Μπράβο βρε Ανδρέα !!!!! Ειλικρινά πολύ ωραίοι οι φίλοι σου ! Εκπληκτικοί θα έλεγα  :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Έβαλα τον φίλο μου που τις πήρε απ το κατάστημα και πήρε ξανά τηλέφωνο, τους είπε ότι το κλουβί ήταν χάλια, φυσικά αρνήθηκαν να δώσουν άλλο δωρεάν, ζήτησε πληροφορίες για το παρελθόν τους όμως και του είπαν ότι τα πουλιά ήρθαν στο ίδιο κατάστημα μωρά, τα πήρε ο πρώτος ιδιοκτήτης τους και επι 2 χρόνια ήταν εκτός κλουβιού, τα μεγάλωσε με ταϊσμα στο χέρι κτλ είχε παραγγείλει επίσης απ το ίδιο κατάστημα βιδωτές πατήθρες που μπαίνουν στον τοίχο. Οι κονούρες κλουβί γνώρισαν λέει όταν τις επέστρεψε στο πετ σοπ γιατί του κάναν εξώδικο οι γείτονες για την φασαρία.... 
Πρέπει επίσης να σας πω ότι πάνω στο στρόγγυλο κλουβί έχω βάλει διάφορα παιχνίδια και φυσικά ταϊστρες, πατήθρες κτλ (όλα έξω απ το κλουβί κρεμασμένα) και απ τις 6 και κάτι το πρωί δε ξεκολλάνε απο εκεί, παίζουν μανιωδώς με όλα τα παιχνίδια, τραγουδάνε, έκαναν μπάνιο και δείχνουν πολύ χαρούμενες. Δε ρωτάω για το θέμα του επίπλου από θέμα οικονομικό (ένα χειροποίητο έπιπλο ίδια λεφτά με ένα καλό κλουβί θα μου βγει). Το λέω γιατί πιστεύω ότι εφόσον μεγάλωσαν ελεύθερες σε σπίτι... είναι κρίμα κι άδικο να της κλείνω μέσα σε κλουβί...

----------


## Windsa

Καλως ηρθαν οι κονουρες!!!
....μεγαλόνει η παρεα !!! )))))

----------


## kaveiros

Έχουν περάσει ώρες απ το πρώτο ξύπνημα τους στο σπίτι και δε το κουνάνε ρούπι απ τον "παιχνιδότοπο" που τους έστησα, εκτός από τις πτήσεις μέχρι το κεφάλι μου μόλις με δουν...την υπόλοιπη ώρα παίζουν μανιωδώς και τρώνε ότι σερβίρει ο παπαγαλο-σεφ :Happy:   Το πιο φιλικό απ τα 2 έχει βρει ένα ιδιομορφο παιχνιδι με τα γυαλιά μου και τρελαίνεται στην κυριολεξία . Τα γυαλιά μου είναι υπο διάλυση είναι λιγο αρχαία, τα έχω μόνο για μέσα στο σπίτι, έξω βάζω φακούς, και ανακάλυψε ότι χτυπώντας το ράμφος πάνω στον ένα τζαμάκι ...αυτό πέφτει! Ευτυχώς είναι οργανικά και δε σπάνε :Happy:  Έχει μια χαρά όταν το κάνει...με πιάνουν σπαστικά γέλια :Happy:  Με ανησυχεί το άλλο λίγο, έχει νερουλή κουτσουλιά και αρκετά σκούρη σε χρώμα είναι προς καφέ. Είναι βέβαια και πιο ντροπαλό πουλί. Θα περιμένω 1-2 μέρες ακόμα μήπως είναι η αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος...αλλιώς θα χρειαστώ τα φώτα σας. Κατά τα άλλα είναι πολύ ζωηρό επίσης και πολύ φαγανό!!!

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

> Με ανησυχεί το άλλο λίγο, έχει νερουλή κουτσουλιά και αρκετά σκούρη σε χρώμα είναι προς καφέ. Είναι βέβαια και πιο ντροπαλό πουλί. Θα περιμένω 1-2 μέρες ακόμα μήπως είναι η αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος...αλλιώς θα χρειαστώ τα φώτα σας. Κατά τα άλλα είναι πολύ ζωηρό επίσης και πολύ φαγανό!!!


μήπως να μην περιμένεις και είτε να το πάς σε κάποιο κτηνίατρο είτε να το βάλεις κάπου μόνο του? για να μην κολλήσει και το άλλο αν όντως είναι άρρωστο! πρόσεξε το!


ps: περιμένουμε και άλλα βιντεάκια!!!!!!  :Happy0045:

----------


## kaveiros

Φίλε μου αν είχαμε πτηνίατρο εδώ ή έστω κοντά θα το είχα ήδη πάει...Το Ρίκο μου όταν τον πήγα το μόνο που έκανε είναι να ανασηκώσει το φτέρωμα να δει αν είναι κάπου πρησμένος και μου το είπε κιόλας η γυναίκα ότι επειδή δεν είναι ειδική για πτηνά δε θα του δώσει τίποτα και δε θα κάνει τίποτα γιατί μπορεί να τον χειροτερέψουμε. Υπέθεσε ότι μπορεί να έχει όγκο...και ευτυχώς δεν είχε. Είμαι λίγο αισιόδοξος με το θέμα της κουτσουλιάς γιατί την πρώτη μέρα στο σπίτι του φίλου μου η κουτσουλιά του ήταν εντελώς νερό όταν κοίταξα. Εδώ πρώτη μέρα χτες ήταν πάλι νερουλή αλλά όχι εντελώς νερό. Σήμερα είναι σαφώς πιο βελτιωμένη. Για το θέμα της καραντίνας δε νομίζω να έχει κάποιο νόημα...3 χρόνια είναι αχώριστα, αν ήταν κάτι μεταδοτικό δε θα το είχε κολλήσει ήδη και το άλλο? Ειδικά στο τρισάθλιο κλουβί που τα είχαν και είχε να καθαριστεί μήνες...Τωρα κάνουν μεσημεριανο "relaxing" , το απογευματάκι θα σας ανεβάσω φωτογραφία μήπως μπορείτε να διακρίνετε κάτι συγκεκριμένο απ το χρώμα...

----------


## Windsa

> Με ανησυχεί το άλλο λίγο, έχει νερουλή κουτσουλιά και αρκετά σκούρη σε χρώμα είναι προς καφέ. Είναι βέβαια και πιο ντροπαλό πουλί. Θα περιμένω 1-2 μέρες ακόμα μήπως είναι η αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος...αλλιώς θα χρειαστώ τα φώτα σας. Κατά τα άλλα είναι πολύ ζωηρό επίσης και πολύ φαγανό!!!


Αντρέα, καλύτερα μην περιμένεις.
Είτε είναι καλά είτε αρροστα πρωτ απ'ολλα πρεπει να πας κι να κανεις καλλιέργεια στα πουλια. Έτσι απλά να ξέρεις τι γίνεται. Αφού έγραψες ότι ήτανε σε παλιό βρώμικο κλουβί. Πήγαινε τα στον γιατρό κι κανε εξέταση. Τουλάχιστον σε ένα πουλί...επειδή πιθανόν ότι έχει ο ένας θα έχει κι ο άλλος. Επίσης θα χρεαστεις να κανεις ΔΝΑ test. Αν θα κανεις όλες τις διαδικασίες μαζί ίσος να γλιτώνεις κι καποια χρήματα.

....ίσος μπορείς να στείλεις δείγματα στην αθηνα για εξετάσεις???

Αυτά από εμενα.

----------


## kaveiros

Βρε παιδιά πόσο πιο αναλυτικά να το εξηγήσω...στην πολη μας εχουμε 2 κτηνιατρους απ οτι ξερω. Και οι δυο ασχολουνται μονο με σκυλους και γατες. Που θα τα κανω αυτα? Ο κανονικος κτηνιατρος κανει καλλιεργεια?

----------


## ninos

και εμένα το καναρινάκι, μερικές φορές οι κουτσουλιές του είναι αρκετά υγρές. Τουλάχιστον στα καναρίνια, όταν έχουν άγχος ή στρες το παρουσιάζουν αυτό. Επίσης οταν τα έχεις "ταράξει" στα χορταρικά και φρούτα.. 

Δώσε το χρόνο στο πουλάκι και όλα θα πάνε καλά ! Στο καναρίνι μου, είχε κρατήσει περίπου 2 μέρες. Τις μέρες αυτές δεν του έδινα καθόλου χορταρικά ή φρούτα.

Επίσης δες ενα άρθρο για τις κουτσουλιές. Είναι και αυτό για καναρίνια όμως. Δεν γνωρίζω εαν στα παπαγαλακια διαφέρουν τα πράγματα

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B9%CF%8E%CE%BD


Αυτό με το DNA, θα ήταν καλό για να δεις με σιγουριά  ποιο είναι το φύλο τους, εαν σε ενδιαφέρει. Κάπου έχω δει, οτι στέλνεις ταχυδρομικά ενα φτερό τους και σε 10 μέρες σου λένε τα αποτελέσματα.

Υ.Σ Για το κλουβί, επειδή καταλαβαίνω οτι δεν θέλεις να τα κλήσεις μέσα, ούτε εγω θα ήθελα, έστω και τις βραδινές ώρες, σου προτείνω αυτό. 

Βρες μια ντουλάπα παλιά. Βγάλε τα φύλα της και βίδωσε μέσα μερικές πατήθρες. Βάλε και παιχνίδια μέσα, φαγητά κτλ και πιστεύω οτι  το βράδυ θα κοιμούνται και εκεί.  Άσε που δεν θα σου κουτσουλάνε, όπου θέλουν... Εαν τώρα είσαι και μερακλής, μπορείς μπροστά να βάλεις και μια σήτα (καλύτερα πλαστική), έτσι ώστε να τα κλείνεις όταν θέλεις μέσα. Π.Χ όταν θα λείπεις από το σπίτι ! Εκεί πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να τα έχεις κάπου ασφαλές

----------


## vikitaspaw

πανεμορφες οι κονουρες τελειες!!

----------


## demis

Εγω νομιζω πως οι κοτσουλιες δεν ειναι προβλημα. Καθε φορα που φερνω ενα καινουργιο πουλακι απ οπετσοπ στην αρχη εχει νερουλες κουτσουλιες αλλα μετα απο λιγο καιρο γινονται καλα. Πιστευω οτι ειναι κ απο το αγχος, Αλλαξε κ 2 σπιτια μεσα σε μια μερα. Κ απο τη διατροφη που μη ξεχναμε οτι τοσο καιρο στο πετσοπ ετρωγε μονο σπορους οποτε αν εφαγε καποιο φρουτο λογικο ειναι να κανει νερουλες κουτσουλιες αφου ειχε να φαει τοσο καιρο. Το ενα παπαγαλακι μου για 2 μηνες εκανε νερουλες κουτσουλιες οποτε τοτυ εδινα φρουτα κ λαχανικα κ οταν τα συνηθισε ο οργανισμος του σταματησε να ακνει νερουλες! Το αλλο μπορει να μην αγχωθηκε τοσο αλωστε ειναι πιο κοινωνικο απο το αλλο κ το καθε πουλι εχει διαφορετικο χαρακτηρα κ εχει διαφορερικη ευαισθησια ο οργανισμος μας οπως ολα τα πλασαματα του θεου . Αντιθετως αν ηταν αρωστο το ενα τοτε σιγουρα θα κολουσε κ το αλλο αφου ειναι 3 χρονια μαζι.

----------


## demis

Παντως καλυτερα θα ηταν αν εχεις καποιο δωματιο αδειο κ να το διαμορφωσεις  καταλληλα βαζωντας διαφορα stand μεσα με πολλα παιχνιδια αλλα να μην εχει τιποτα αλλο μεσα εκτος απο τα stand κ τα πουλια! Νομιζω θα τα χαρεις πολυ στο μελλον να τα βλεπεις εκει να χαιρονται κ θα ειναι πολυ ευτυχισμενα αρκει να το κανεις να φενεται οπως το φυσικο τους περιβαλλον. Και πιστευω πως στο μελλον οταν εκπαιδευσεις πληρως τον ρικο κ τον γνωρισεις σταδιακατα στα αλλα δυο θα μπορεσουν να συνηπαρξουν σε ενα μεγαλο  δωματιο αρκει να γινειε σιγα σιγα η γνωριμια τους.

----------


## zack27

δες αυτο το πολυ κατατοπιστικο αρθρο μηπως σε βοηθησει...
*Τα κόπρανα των πουλιών ως ενδείξεις ασθενειών*

----------


## kaveiros

Το μεσημέρι πριν πάω θάλασσα ήταν στο έπιπλο που έχουν λατρέψει, εκεί που κρύβονται και παίζουν με ένα καλάθι, επίσης εκεί κοιμήθηκαν και το βράδυ. Είχα την υποψία ότι ήθελαν να μπούν μέσα στο καλάθι, οπότε πριν φύγω θάλασσα, αποφάσισα να τους το ανοίξω :Happy:  Στην αρχή ταράχτηκαν δεν ήθελαν καν να το ακουμπήσω, το άνοιξα και έφυγα, τα άφησε να το κοιτάνε περίεργα. Πριν μιση ωρα γύρισα... και τα βρήκα μέσα στο καλάθι :Happy:  Με το που τους μιλάω...πετάνε πάνω στο κεφάλι μου (και το ντροπαλό μαζί) και αρχίζει ένα ξεψείρισμα άλλο πράμα... με τρέλαναν, νόμιζα ότι πήγα σε κομμωτήριο και μου κάναν κάτι περίεργο στο κεφάλι χαχαχαχα. Κάναν κάτι ήχους τρελούς...τι να σας λέω. Κάποια στιγμή έφυγαν και ξαναμπήκαν στο καλάθι, νομίζω θα περνάνε πολλές ώρες εκεί μέσα :Happy: 
Σχετικά με το αρσενικό-θηλυκό παιδιά δεν με ενδιαφέρει τόσο, γνωρίζω για το τεστ dna, έχω μιλήσει με τον άνθρωπο. Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι...αν είναι αδέρφια και είναι αρσενικό-θηλυκο...υπάρχει περίπτωση να ζευγαρώσουν?????? Σόρυ για την περίεργη ερώτηση...αλλά πολλά ζώα απ ότι ξέρω το κάνουν αυτό.
Σχετικά με το κλουβί ή έπιπλο, νομίζω ότι η ιδέα για το "ντουλάπι" μ αρέσει πολύ. Έχω και έναν φίλο ξυλουργό, θα του πω να έρθει από εδώ να το μελετήσουμε το θέμα. 
Θεμιστοκλή για το θέμα του δωματίου, αυτό θα ήταν το ιδανικό και το έχω ήδη σαν ιδέα στο μυαλό μου αλλά θα χρειαστούν κάποιες αλλαγές που πρέπει να γίνουν μελετημένα. Το φθινόπωρο ίσως, θα δούμε.
Τώρα σχετικά με την κουτσουλιά, Νίνο, πρέπει να σου πω ότι οι κονούρες αυτές έχουν μάθει να χρησιμοποιούν τουαλέτα!!!! Τα κάνουν σε συγκεκριμένο σημειο όσο απίστευτο κι αν σου φαίνεται :Happy: 
 Ζαχαρία ευχαριστώ για το link, νομίζω ότι το καφέ χρώμα...οφείλεται στο καρότο. Το συγκεκριμένο χθες ρίμαξε ένα κομμάτι καρότο, του αρέσει πολύ, το άλλο όχι!!! Διαβάζοντας το άρθρο... νομίζω αυτό συμβαίνει. Η απογευματινή κουτσουλιά του είναι πράσινη και ακόμα πιο σφιχτή απ όλες τις προηγούμενες. Επίσης και προχτές στο άλλο σπίτι και χτες σ εμένα και σήμερα... έφαγαν και φρούτα και λαχανικά. (Μήλο, καρότο και αγγούρι). Θα περιμένω και το πρωί να δω πως πάει. 
Βιντεάκι θα σας φτιάξω κι άλλο αλλά φοβάμαι με το κινητό :Happy:  Μόλις κάθονται πάνω μου και πάω να το βάλω να γραψω βίντεο...ορμάνε στο κινητό...νομίζω το ζηλεύουν χαχαχαχαχα.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

τελείως φιλικά γτ φαίνεται ότι τα αγαπάς τα πουλάκια σου νομίζω ότι όταν φεύγεις είτε θα πρέπει να τα βάζεις σε κλουβί ή αν δεν θέλεις πρέπει να διαμορφώσεις έτσι το δωμάτιο για να μην έχει κινδύνους. δλδ να βγάλεις καλώδια απο μπρίζες να απομακρύνεις διάφορα επικίνδυνα υλικά, αιχμηρά αντικείμενα κτλ.

----------


## kaveiros

φιλε μου το ξερω οτι το λετε φιλικα, αλλα οταν λεω οτι μεχρι το τελος του μηνα δε γινεται, εννοω οτι δε γινεται. Οι κονουρες ηρθαν πολυ απροοπτα σπίτι μου . Αιχμηρα αντικειμενα , το μονο που ειχα ηταν ενα μεταλλικο κηροπυγειο που το μαζεψα απο χθες. Στην πριζα εξηγησα οτι οταν φευγω μενει μονο το ψυγειο, αυτο το εκανα και πριν παρω πουλια για δικους μου λογους. Μαζεψα επισης κατι τραπεζομαντηλακια γιατι σκεφτηκα οτι μπορει να σκαλωσει κανα νυχακι αν πλησιασουν. Απο κει και περα το να ριξουν κατω π.χ το καλαθακι, η να γρατζουνισουν κανα ξυλο... ειναι θεμα με το οποιο εχω συμβιβαστει . Δε θελω να το παιξω εξυπνος ουτε να παρεξηγηθω απλως μου εχετε γραψει το ιδιο πραγμα επιμονα για το κλουβι και εξήγησα οτι ένα καλό κλουβι η ενα επιπλο σαν κλουβι θα παρω γυρω στο τελος του μηνα μολις πληρωθω. Για τον ringneck αλλαξα το κλουβι σε λιγες ωρες, οταν μου ειπατε οτι δεν ειναι καταλληλο το στρογγυλο.Εκεινες τις μερες ειχα στην ακρη χρηματα και του πηρα μαλιστα και ακριβό κλουβι το ειχε γνωστος και μου κανε και ευκολια, σε 2 δοσεις τα χρηματα. Αυτη τη φορα δε γινεται για το λογο που ηδη ειπα. Ηδη με το να φέρω τις κονουρες σπιτι βγηκα τελειως εκτος προϋπολογισμου.  Αν θεωρειτε οτι καλυτερη λυση θα ηταν να γυρισουν οι κονουρες πισω στην βρωμια του πετ σοπ, επειδη για 12-13 μερες δεν θα εχουν κλουβι ( και εχουν μεγαλωσει εκτος κλουβιου) τοτε απλως διαφωνουμε. Και επίσης δε ξερω καν αν τα γυρνουσαν στο πετ σοπ. Το πετ σοπ αρνηθηκε να τους δωσει τα χρηματα πισω... Δε λεω οτι της πηρα με το ζορι, αλλα τις πηρα εντελως απροοπτα...

----------


## ninos

Ανδρεα

δεν κανει να ζευγαρωσουν εαν ειναι αδελφια. Θα υπαρξουν προβληματα στους απογονους. Για το κλουβι, υπαρχει επιμονη, ισως γιατι ειναι πραγματικα αξιολατρευτοι οι φιλοι σου !!! Αλλωστε αυτα εχουν βρει την ασφαλη γωνια τους, το καλαθακι !

Προσεχε και το κενο μεταξυ ντουλαπας κ τοιχου μην χωθει κανενα μεσα, διοτι υπαρχει αρκετο οπως φενεται στο βιντεο.. Σπρώξε την ντουλαπα να κολλησει στο τοιχο κ ολα μια χαρα

Υ.Σ Ασχετο, αλλα που πηγες για μπανιο στον Εβρο ρε συ ?

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

Δεν στο είπα με κακία εξ'άλλου για μένα θα ήταν καλύτερη λύση να τις έχεις ελεύθερες σε ένα δωμάτιο ασφαλές παρά να τις έχεις μέσα σε ένα κλουβί και αφού λες ότι δεν λερώνουν κιόλας φτιάξε δυο stand και έχε τις ελεύθερες θα είναι πολυ πιο ευτυχισμένες! εγώ στο είπα γτ νόμιζα ότι δεν είχες προσέξει το δωμάτιο! σορρυ για την παρεξήγηση!  :Happy:

----------


## demis

Εγω παντως θα προτειμουσα να ειναι ετσι ελευθρες για λιγες μερες εφοσων ειναι ασφαλες ο χωρος τους παρα να γυρισουν στο πετσοπ. εχουν μαθει ετσι 2 χρονια κ ποιος ξερεις τι σοκ θα ειχαν παθει τα καημενα οταν μπηκαν ξαφνικα σε κλουβι του πετσοπ. Οποτε δε νομιζω να εχει προβληματα! Απλα κ τωρα που ειναι ετσι βαλε κανενα σταντ διπλα στο κλουβι κ βαλε κ παιχνιδια για να εχουν τη βαση τους αν πηγαινειουν εκει οταν νιωθουν ανασφλαλεια. Και βεβαια αν με ο καλο τους φτιαξεις ιδικο δωματιο οτοτε θα ειναι τελεια κ αυτο ειναι το ονειρο μου κ μενα κ αν θες εχω να σου δωσω πολλες ιδεες για το πως να το διακοσμισεις.

----------


## kaveiros

Aλέξανδρε καμία παρεξήγηση. απλώς ζορίστηκα πάρα πολύ για να φέρω τα πουλιά εδώ λόγω απερισκεψίας άλλου , τέσπα.

στέλιο ο νομός έβρου νότια βρέχεται απ το θρακικό πέλαγος έχει παραλίες αρκετές και καλές :Happy:  το καλοκαίρι είναι πολύ ωραία στην αλεξανδρούπολη. τον χειμώνα όμως...δεν.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Πριν μερικα χρονια προσπαθησα να ερθω μονιμα οικογενειακως στην Αλεξανδρουπολη αλλα δεν μου εκατσε  :sad:

----------


## kaveiros

Αν και έχουμε βγει εκτός θέματος... :Happy:  Καταγωγή δεν έχω απο εδώ κι εγώ αλλά εδώ γεννήθηκα, εχω ζήσει κι αλλού. Σαν πόλη μ αρέσει πολύ το καλοκαίρι, αλλά το χειμώνα όχι.

Σχετικά με τις κονούρες τώρα, για να επανέλθω στο θέμα :Happy:  Ήρθαν 2 γνωστές μου σήμερα σπίτι για καφέ. Μόλις μπήκαν μέσα οι κονούρες πάθαν υστερία, τσίριζαν σαν υστερικές, σε σημείο που τα έχασα δεν ήξερα τι να κάνω! Με το που τους μιλάει η μια απ τις 2 κοπέλες (η οποία είναι πολύ φιλόζωη), πάνε στο κεφάλι της...ε αυτό ήταν :Happy:  Έρωτας. Δε την άφησαν να πίει καφέ τη γυναίκα! Μπήκαν μέχρι και στο ποτήρι του νερού της και κάναν μπάνιο! Επίσης πριν λίγο στο ένα που φαίνεται να με συμπαθεί πιο πολύ απ το άλλο, έκανα μασάζ και κοιμήθηκε χαχαχα, το άλλο ζήλεψε και ήρθε και μου τσιμπούσε το χέρι, δεν ήθελε όμως να το χαϊδέψω.

----------


## serafeim

Αντρεα φενεται οτι τα αγαπας πολυ τα κονουρακια σου!!!
ξερεις οτι πολυ απο εμας σε ζηευουμε που εχεις μια τετοια εμπειρια!!!(εγω προσωπικα σε ζηλευω παααααααρα πολυ)  :Happy: 
ειναι αξιολατρευτα,φοβερα,φαντασ  τικα,εκλπηκτικα,πανεμορφα .... 
πραγματικα σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα και γρηγορα την ντουλαπα ( υποτιθεμενο κλουβι ) το χρειαζονται για να εχουν ενα σπιι και αυτα...
πυστεψε με δεν θες να νομιζουν πως το σπιτι τους ειναι ολοκληρο αυτο το δωματιο!!! χαχαχαχα
ειναι εκλπηκτικαααααααααα!!!! να σου ζησουν και να τα χαιρεσαι... θελω να μοιραστεις οσα περισσοτερα βιντεακια μπορεις μαζι μας... ειναι υπεροχα!!!

----------


## ninos

Ανδρέα, άσε τα λόγια και βάλε βιντεάκια !!!  χαχαχα.   :Happy0062:

----------


## kaveiros

Οκ  αφού επιμένετε :Happy:  Θα σας κάνω εγώ τώρα να χορέψετε σε ρυθμούς κονούρας...κλείστε τα παράθυρά σας, χαμηλώστε τα ηχεία σας να μη τα κάψετε, γιατί αν η κάμερα έγραψε την ένταση που άκουγαν τα αυτιά μου... υπάρχει κίνδυνος :Happy:  Αυτό το "τραγούδι" το κάνουν στις 6μιση το πρωί και χθες και σήμερα και συνεχίζεται μέχρι τις 10 το πρωί (σταματούν μόνο την ώρα που τρώνε) και τα απογεύματα αλλά ευτυχώς το απόγευμα διαρκεί λίγο, μισή ώρα το πολύ. Αυτό το πρωινό όμως.... ξυπνάω και νομίζω ότι μπήκαν οι Τούρκοι και βαράνε σειρήνες lol. Δε σας κάνω πλάκα αλλά το δυνατότερο κράξιμο του ringneck (το οποίο έχω να ακούσω πολλές μέρες, ο Ρίκος μου πλέον έχει αρχίσει να σφυράει μελωδικά!), ακούγεται σαν νανούρισμα μπροστά στις κονούρες. Και άντε εγώ ξυπνάω έτσι κι αλλιώς χαράματα... σε λίγο καιρό που θα ρθουν φίλοι μου για φιλοξενία-διακοπές....πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα τους έχω με τα ηρεμιστικά αχαχαχαχα

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Αυτό το εννοείς θόρυβο;Μια χαρά είναι τα πουλάκια.Αντρέα οι κονούρες είναι κοινωνικά πουλιά.Μπορεί όταν έχεις επισκέψεις να παρατηρήσεις κάποιες φορές και μια επιθετική συμπεριφορά,θέλοντας να σου δείξουν ότι άσε μας να βάλουμε στο κοπάδι μας και τον επισκέπτη σου.Πάντως με τον είναι ελύθερα και να κάνουν ότ5ι θέλουν,θα αποκτήσουν σύντομα αφού θα έχουν εγκλιματιστεί κυριαρχία και άντε να τις μαζέψεις μετά.Μιλάμε για κατοικίδια και όχι για ελεύθερα πουλιά μην το ξεχνάς.Πάντως είναι γλύκα και μπράβο σου να τις αναλάβεις.

----------


## kaveiros

Θα τις βάλω σε ένα πρόγραμμα μόλις τελειώσω με το θέμα του κλουβιού σε λίγες μέρες. Ο θόρυβος δε ξέρω πως σας ακούστηκε στο βιντεο πάντως κάναμε πείραμα με τον κολλητό μου, κατέβηκε κάτω για να δούμε μέχρι που ακούγονται.... 2 τετράγωνα ακριβώς χαχαχαχαχα. Βέβαια είναι αραιοκατοικημένη περιοχή και τα παράθυρα ανοιχτά. Ο θόρυβος προσωπικά δε με ενοχλεί γιατί εργάζομαι με θέματα ήχου και φοράω ακουστικά πολύ συχνά... :Happy:  Προς το παρόν μετά από τόση ταλαιπωρία ας χαρούν λίγο δε πειράζει... :Happy:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Βάλε μια Παταγωνίας σαν του Βαγγέλη για να δεις τι σημαίνει φωνή.έχεις κάτι κατά νου με το κλουβί;Βάλε να δούμε τι περίπου θα πάρεις να θέλεις.

----------


## kaveiros

Κωνσταντίνε σκέφτομαι κάτι ίδιας μάρκας με αυτό που πήρα στον Ρίκο και ίσως αν βρω το ίδιο. Εκτός από το υλικό που όταν το καθαρίζω καταλαβαίνω την διαφορά, το καθάρισμα γίνεται σε χρόνο ρεκόρ, έχει άπλετο χώρο μέσα για να βάζω ότι θέλω όπως θέλω... και επίσης ακόμη και το υλικό της πατήθρας είναι το κάτι άλλο. (Είχα δοκιμάσει να βάλω στον Ρίκο κλαδί και δεν το ήθελε...την πατήθρα του δεν την αλλάζει με τίποτα, ενώ το κλαδί ήταν πιο ψηλά). Δε θα ξεχάσω το πρώτο βράδυ που είχε μπει στο κλουβί που χόρευε :Happy:  Νομίζω ότι θα αρέσει και στις κονούρες... Αν έχεις κάτι συγκεκριμένο υπόψη σου πάντως, στείλε μου pm.

----------


## kaveiros

Bρέθηκε κλουβί :Happy:  σαν του ρίκου μου ακριβώς ίδια μάρκα, ίδιο μέγεθος απλά σε χρυσαφί χρώμα και απο πάνω αντί για καμπύλη έχει γωνία σαν σπιτάκι. θα το έχω το βράδυ. με εξυπηρέτησε ο γνωστός μου που πουλάει ενυδρία , είχε παλιά και πουλιά κτλ αλλά πλέον όχι. θα μου το φέρει απόψε και θα του δώσω τα χρήματα αρχές αυγούστου, ευτυχώς είναι γνωστός και με εμπιστεύεται...αν και λογικά βαράει λίγο την τιμή :Happy: . τώρα θέλω τη γνώμη σας, πόσες ώρες πιστεύετε πρέπει να αφήνω τις κονούρες έξω? το πρωί μέχρι κατά τις 10 που είναι και η ώρα που κάνουν φασαρία αλλά και η ώρα που έχω αρκετή δουλειά, θα είναι σίγουρα μέσα. το μεσημέρι επίσης θα προτιμούσα να μην τις έχω έξω γιατί έρχονται στην κουζίνα και θέλουν να δοκιμάσουν τα πάντα...και δε γίνεται αυτό. ας πούμε τώρα κάνω μακαρόνια με κιμά, τους έδωσα μακαρόνια, τα έφαγαν και ξαναήρθαν στο κεφάλι μου και κοιτούσαν τον κιμά....είδα κι έπαθα να τις απομακρύνω (τρελές λιγούρες σας λέω χαχαχαχα). θα μπορώ λέτε να τις αφήνω έξω 10-12 το πρωί και μετά το απόγευμα κατά τις 4 μέχρι την ώρα που θα τις βάζω για ύπνο ή είναι πολύ?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Αντρέα δεν υπάρχει κανόνας σε αυτό που ρωτάς.Ο καθένας μας προσαρμόζει τις ώρες με το πρόγραμμά του.Εγώ ας πούμε αφήνω τον Πάρη στο κλουβί όλο το πρωινό αφού λείπω στη δουλειά.Μετά είναι συνεχώς έξω στο σταντ του αφού έχει κομμένα φτερά και δεν πετάει.Το μεσημέρι έχει μάθει όταν με δει να ξαπλώνω να κοιμάται και αυτός η να φτιάχνει τα φτερά του.Κάνει απόλυτη ησυχία μέχρι να με δει να σηκώνομαι.όταν θα θέλεις να τις βγάζεις θα τις βγάζεις όταν όχι θα τις αφήνεις.Μπορεί να δυσκολευτείς τώρα στην αρχή και να γκρινιάζουν για να έρθουν σε σένα.Θα πρέπι να κάνεις υπομονή.

----------


## demis

Σιγουρα δεν θα λυψουν οι γκρινιες στην αρχη ομως εσυ δεν θα υποκυπτεις στα ουρλιαχτα τους οτι κ να γινει μεχρι να το συνηθισουν.

----------


## zack27

οπως σου ανεφεραν μπορεις να το προσαρμοσεις εσυ αναλογα με τις αναγκες και το χρονο σου!!!!απλα καλο θα ηταν να τους εχεις ενα σταθερο προγραμμα οσο ειναι αυτο εφικτο.στην αρχη δεν θα ειναι ευκολο αλλα απο σενα εξαρταται το μαθουν!!!καλη επιτυχια!!!!!

----------


## nuntius

*Όσο κ αν πονάει η καρδιά σου μην τους κάνεις το χατήρι όταν θα κλαίγονται γιατί τέτοια μου έκανε η τσουλούφω μου και τώρα δε τολμάμε να της χαλάμε χατήρι... θέλει μέθοδο και υπομονή και αφού είναι τόσο καλόκαρδα τα μικρά σου θα τα χαρείς απίστευτα μετά από λίγο!!!!
*

----------


## kaveiros

Μου φέραν το κλουβί παιδιά. Τελικά είναι πιο ψηλό απ του Ρίκου αλλά είναι πιο μαζεμένο σε μήκος και λίγο μεγαλύτερο σε πλάτος. Δηλαδή σε σχέση με του Ρίκου είναι λίγο πιο τετράγωνο αλλά πιο ψηλό. Είναι ότι μεγαλύτερο είχε. Έβαλα το αγαπημένο τους παιχνίδι μέσα, κρέμασα και την σκάλα που τους πήρα απ έξω (την έχουν λατρέψει την σκάλα, πάνω κάτω όλη μέρα), έβαλα φαγητό, νερό...και το έβαλα στα 2 μέτρα από το αγαπημένο τους καλαθάκι στο οποίο κοιμούνται :Happy:  Η οθόνη που φαίνεται πίσω απ το κλουβί είναι 24αρα, για να μπορέσετε να καταλάβετε το μέγεθος το λέω. Αυτό που τις είχαν στο πετ σοπ το σκουριασμένο που πέταξε ο φίλος μου όταν πήρε τις κονούρες, ήταν λίγο μικρότερο απ αυτό που τους πήρα εγώ. Ελπίζω να τους αρέσει :Happy:  Το πρωί θα σας πω αντιδράσεις....

----------


## kaveiros

Ξύπνησα μαύρα χαράματα απ τη ζέστη...και πριν λίγο ξύπνησαν και τα καμάρια μου, 6:15 νταν!!! Λεπτό δε χάνουν! Φυσικά το πρώτο πράγμα που κάνουν μόλις ξυπνάνε είναι να πάνε στην τουαλέτα τους :Happy:  έκαναν την κουτσουλίτσα τους και αρχίζουν να ψάχνουν το στρόγγυλο κλουβί για να φάνε. Κοιτούσαν απο δώ...κοιτούσαν απο κει...στο νέο κλουβί δε δώσαν σημασία! Το στρόγγλυλο το μάζεψα εννοείται. Περίμενα λίγη ώρα μπας και πάνε...αλλα δεν. Τελικά προσγειώθηκαν πάνω μου για τα πρωϊνά χάδια... τα πήγα εγώ στο νεο κλουβί...το εξερεύνησαν εξωτερικά...αλλά μόλις είδαν φαγητά και νερό μέσα...χαμός. Τσιρίδες...μου δάγκωσαν το χέρι, δε θέλουν με τίποτα να μπουν μέσα ούτε για βόλτα :sad:  Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι μόλις πεινάσουν πολύ θα μπουν δε μπορεί.
Ορίστε και μια φωτό πάνω στην ...τουαλέτα τους...Τουρλώνουν τα ποπουδάκια τους πίσω απ την μπαλκονόπορτα (απο κάτω έχω σακούλα)

----------


## marlene

*Καλορίζικοοοο!!!!!!!........

Κι αν κάνεις το κολπάκι που έκανες με τον Ρίκο....???? Αντί να προσπαθήσεις να τις πείσεις για το νέο κλουβί... άρχισε εσύ να ασχολήσαι μαζί του! 
Νομίζω πως είτε από περιέργεια είτε από ζήλια τα μικρούλια, θα κάνουν σιγά σιγά την προσέγγισή τους να δουν τι είναι αυτό που απασχολεί τον μπαμπά... Τώρα γενικότερα στην εξοικείωση με ένα νέο κλουβί κάθε πουλί έχει το χρόνο του... 

Αφού τρελαίνονται για κρυψώνες.... 

Θα ήταν ίσως αποτελεσματικό να διαμορφώσεις όλο το νέο κλουβί σαν μία μεγάααλη κρυψώνα, με ένα πιο προστατευμένο και ψηλό σημείο στο κλουβί για χώρο ύπνου... Το ζήτημα είναι να τις κάνεις να θέλουν να μπούνε μέσα, φτιάχνοντας το κλουβί μέσα από τα δικά τους μάτια..!*

----------


## kaveiros

Βασικά αυτό σκέφτομαι τόση ώρα χαχαχα :Happy:  Μήπως να το ανέβαζα κάπως ψηλά εκεί που είναι και το λατρεμένο τους καλάθι αλλά τόσο ψηλά δε θα μπορώ να αλλάζω τροφή - νερό κτλ. Επίσης για να καθαρίσω γύρω γύρω θα πρέπει να τραβάω ολόκληρη βιβλιοθήκη γεμάτη βιβλία...Το κόλπο με την ασχολία το έκανα, έφερα όλες τις τροφές, έβαλα τροφή στις ταϊστρες να με βλέπουν, κουνούσα τα παιχνίδια, τώρα έβαλα και αγγούρι μέσα...(τρελαίνονται για αγγούρι). Και περιμένω....

----------


## kaveiros

Mπήκαν παιδιά τα έκλεισα μέσα...ήρεμα είναι δεν φωνάζουν...αλλά το μάτι συνέχεια στο πορτάκι για έξω :sad:  τα έβγαλα στο μπαλκόνι....τρελή χαρά αρκεί να είμαι δίπλα. μόλις εκανα να φύγω ούρλιαζαν! τελικά πήρα τον καφέ μου και βγήκα έξω κι εγω :Happy:  αμα βάλω το χέρι στο κλουβί έρχονται και το πιάνουν με τα νυχάκια τους, νομίζουν ότι θα ανεβούν επάνω να πάμε βόλτα... πφφφφφ πίκρα αυτά τα κλουβίά...αλλά πρέπει δυστυχώς. το απογευματάκι θα τα βγάλω...αλλά να δω πως θα ξαναμπούν μετά...

----------


## Windsa

πρέπει να μάθουν το κλουβί σαν το σπίτι τους, να μην τους είναι πικρα. 
Όταν θα νυστάζουν η θα κουραστούν να ξέρουν ότι εκεί θα ξεκουράζονται άνετα κι κανεις δεν θα τα πειράζει. 
Μην το βλέπεις σαν φιλάκι.

----------


## demis

Oντως μη το βλεπεις ετσι, καλο ειναι να υπαρχει ενα κλουβι  να μπαινουν να κοιμουντε το βραδυ κ αν χρειαστει να μπορεις να τα κλισεις μεσα, αν τα αφηνες ετσι στο τελος δεν θα σε αφηναν να μπεις στο σπιτι σου χαχα. υπομονη κανε κ προσπαθησε οσο μπορεις να μη τους δειξεις οτι τα λυπασαι.

----------


## kaveiros

Ναι βρε παιδιά το ξέρω, π.χ τα budgie όταν τα έβγαζα, φαινόταν ότι ήταν μαζεμένα και το βράδυ επίσης χαλάρωναν στο κλουβί κτλ γιατί ήταν γεννημένα σε κλουβί. Και ο Ρίκος μου επίσης, αλλά οι κονούρες φαίνεται ότι είναι μαθημένες αλλιώς. Θα μπούμε σε ένα πρόγραμμα πάντως δε γίνεται αλλιώς :Happy:

----------


## Leonidas

γεια σου kaveiro ειλικρινα δεν χορτενω να διαβαζω τα οσα γραφεις και οσες φωτο και βιντεο ανεβαζεις..μεγια το καινουργιο σου κλουβακι,θελω να σου προτεινω στη πορτα του κλουβιου να βαλεις κατι σαν λουκετο να την κλειδωνεις γιατι ειναι πουλια που μπορουν να κανουν πολλες ζαβολιες..

----------


## kaveiros

Είναι πάρα πολύ σφιχτή η πόρτα προς το παρόν. Να σκεφτείς με το ζόρι την ανοίγω εγώ. Αν λασκάρει το γατζάκι της ίσως βάλω κανένα λουκετάκι. Πριν λίγο τα έβγαλα, τελείωσα τις δουλειές μου, δε ξεκολλάνε απ το κλουβί!!! Τους άρεσε :Happy:  Κάτσαν απο πάνω λίγη ώρα, μετά ήρθαν κάναμε βόλτα μέσα στο σπίτι και τώρα μπήκαν μόνα τους και τρώνε :Happy:  Μακάρι να είναι τόσο εύκολο το μπες-βγες απο δω και πέρα.

----------


## marlene

*Ανδρέα παιδί μου, φαίνεται ότι το'χεις....!!!! Και να μην είναι εύκολο στην αρχή, είμαι βέβαιη ότι εσύ θα τα καταφέρεις.....!!!!!!!!     *

----------


## serafeim

συμφωνο κι εγω.. το εχεις ανδρεα ... θα τα καταφερεις μην αγχωνεσαι τα κονουρακια σου σε αγαπανε και σε εμπιστευονται!!!

----------


## zack27

μια χαρα θα τα πας βρα σιγα σιγα θα το συνηθισουν και θα θελουν και απο μονα τους να μπουνε θα δεις!!!!απλα πρεπει να καταλαβουν οτι εκει ειναι το σπιτι τους , ο χωρος τους!!!

----------


## demis

Κανονικα αν μιλουσαμε για αλλα πουλια εννοω στον χαρακτηρα θα επρεπε να μη τα βγαζεις εξω για 2 3 μερες μεχερι να συνηθισουν οτι αλλαξαν σπιτι αλλα τα δικα σου εχουν μαθει αλλιως  κ θα τσιριζουν ολη μερα αν τα κλισεις μερικες μερες στο κλουβι οποτε μη το κανεις αυτο καλυτερα. ΑΝ το κανεις τωρα μπορει να το δουν κ με κακο ματι το κλουβι.

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά προς το παρόν καλά πάμε αν και το βράδυ τα αφησα να κοιμηθούν έξω, πισω απ τη βιβλιοθηκη στο κενο...δε κουνιουνται με τπτ απο κει, και το μεσημερι εκει κοιμουνται. Μην ανησυχείτε για το θεμα ασφαλειας, απο πισω εχει ξύλο μαλακο η βιβλιοθηκη και σκαρφαλωνουν απο πανω ως κατω κανονικα :Happy:  Στο κλουβι πανε μπαινουν μεσα τρωνε, τα εχω κλεισει μερικες ωρες χτες και σημερα απο τις 9 το πρωι μεχρι 1 μεσημερι. Δεν μπορω να πω οτι διαμαρτυρονται. Πριν λίγο πετάχτηκα σε μια δουλειά, μόλις με είδαν να παίρνω τα κλειδιά και να ανοίγω την πόρτα...εκεί που ήταν ήρεμα και φτιάχναν τα φτερά τους...αρχιζούν να ουρλιάζουν!!! Στεκόμουνα στην πόρτα, απλώνω το χέρι...και τα 2 πάνω μου κατευθείαν λες και θέλαν να τα πάω βόλτα :Happy:  Τα πήγα μέχρι τα σκαλιά, μετά τα γύρισα πίσω και έφυγα :Happy:  
Εφτιαξα και βιντεο πιο νωρις, το ενα που ειναι πιο φοβισμενο...μου πατησε και μια δαγκωνιά σουπερ!

----------


## Leonidas

axxxx kaveiro  υπεροχααααα..παρατηρησα πως  το πλαι της ντουλαπας αρχιζει και αρeσει πολυ στα μικρα..την εχουν ροκανισει λιγο..και πιστεψεμε δεν θα αφησουν τιποτα.. :Happy: 

ειχα ενα ringneck που μου ειχε φαει ολο το πανω μερος απο ξυλινο κασωμα μπαλκονοπορτας.. :Happy: 

να προσεχεις και συνεχισε να βγαζεις βιντεακια.. :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Το ξέρω...βρίσκω τα ροκανίδια απο κάτω :Happy:  Δε πειράζει μέχρι ένα έπιπλο τους επιτρέπω να πειράζουν :Happy:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μια χαρά το πάνω χέρι βλέπω να έχουν.(αστειεύομαι) χαχαχαχα

----------


## kaveiros

Τι αστειεύεσαι? Ψέμματα είναι? Μ έχουν καβαλήσει κανονικά τα σκασμένα :Happy:  Το ένα έμαθε πλέον να ζητάει και το μασαζάκι του, μόλις έχει όρεξη για χάδια, σκύβει μόνο του το κεφάλι, κλείνει τα μάτια και φουσκώνει τα φτερά. Το μόνο που έμεινε είναι να αρχίσει να φωνάζει "τσακίσου έλα να με τρίψεις!" χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## marlene

*................και φυσικά αυτό που θα σου πω εγώ τώρα είναι:

Βίντεοοοο....!!!!  Βίντεοοοο....!!!!  Βίντεοοοο....!!!!  Βίντεοοοο....!!!!  .........ειδάλλως ρε δεν πιστεύουμε κουβέντααααα.....* :Anim 59:   :Anim 59:   :Anim 59:   :Anim 59:   :Anim 59:

----------


## kaveiros

Πώς να γράψω βίντεο την ώρα που κάνω εντριβές βρε παιδιά? :Happy:  Θέλει κι άλλο άτομο, θα το προσπαθήσω.

----------


## kaveiros

Παίδες να ρωτήσω κάτι, κάπου είχα δει στο φόρουμ ένα μέλος αγόρασε κάτι σαν λουράκι για να βγάζει βόλτα τον παπαγάλο του, δε θυμάμαι ποιος και δε θυμάμαι πως λέγεται το αξεσουάρ αυτό. Επειδή οι κονούρες τρελαίνονται για βόλτες...θα ήθελα πολύ να τις κατεβάζω στον κήπο.Δε θέλω όμως να κόψω τα φτερά τους γιατί δε θα μπορούν να πετούν στο αγαπημένο τους καλαθάκι πάνω στη βιβλιοθήκη. Πάντως όσο είναι επάνω μου δε πετούν πουθενά, περιμένουν να τα επιστρέψω εγώ στο κλουβί. Συμπεριφέρονται δηλαδή σα να είναι τα φτερά τους κομμένα. Ας με ενημερώσει κάποιος αν ξέρει πως λέγεται το αξεσουάρ, που μπορώ να το βρω και αν είναι απαραιτητο να κοπουν τα φτερα.

----------


## vagelis76

Ανδρέα μιλάς για το harness,πρόσφατα μου έκανε παραγγελία και εμένα ο φίλος Γιάννης για τα κοκατιλάκια μου,αλλά δε το έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα.Θα πρέπει να το συνηθίσουν και να το αποδεχτούν πρώτα.....
Δες λίγο εδώ...Aviator harness

----------


## kaveiros

Αααα αυτό ακριβώς ναι!!!! Ευχαριστωωω. Βαγγέλη σε άλλο πουλί δε νομίζω να το τολμούσα, αυτά τα 2 συγκεκριμένα είμαι σίγουρος ότι όποιος τα μεγάλωσε τα βολτάριζε έξω. Μόλις με δούν να βγαίνω στο μπαλκόνι ή να βάζω παπούτσια και να παίρνω κλειδιά στο χέρι...κάνουν όπως τα σκυλιά που περιμένουν βόλτα. Πιστεύω ότι αν καταλάβουν ότι αυτό το αξεσουάρ είναι για τη βόλτα...θα το δέχονται.

----------


## vagelis76

Αν χρησιμοποιήσεις το "λουράκι",δε χρειάζεται να κόψεις φτερά....ή μάλλον δε πρέπει να κόψεις φτερά.Το harness σου παρέχει τη δυνατότητα να πετάνε με ασφάλεια,χωρίς να έχεις το φόβο να σου φύγουν...
Θέλει όμως δουλίτσα για να το συνηθίσουν και να το χρησιμοποιείτε χωρίς κίνδυνο κάποιου ατυχήματος.

----------


## marlene

*Τέτοια να ακούω....!!!!! 

Πολύ χαίρομαι για την επιλογή σου, Ανδρέα!!! Τα πουλάκια αυτά πέσανε στα καλύτερα χέριααα!!!*

----------


## kaveiros

Βρήκα απο ξένη σελίδα την συγκεκριμένη μάρκα που είναι το πιο ελαφρύ και που λένε οτι είναι το καλύτερο. Θα τα παραγγείλω σε λίγες μέρες, 2 κομμάτια και ελπίζω να μη πάνε χαμένα :Happy:  Το ένα είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα κάτσει να του το περάσω, το άλλο το πιο ντροπαλό όμως που δαγκώνει κιόλας... πολύ φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα θέλει, αλλά μέχρι τότε βλέπουμε :Happy:

----------


## zack27

εχεις το τροπο μαλλον να τα βγαζεις περα!!!χεχε ολα καλα θα πανε!!!υπομονη και επιμονη μεχρι εκει που σε αφηνει το πουλι!!!

----------


## ivi

την έχουν μέσα τους την τρέλα τα κονουράκια σου!!!!είναι απίστευτα!!φαντάζομαι το πόσο τέλεια περνάς μαζί τους και αυτά μαζί σου!!είναι για πολλές αγαπούλες και χαδάκια τα μικρά!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Καμιά φορά λένε καλύτερα να μη "κάνεις το καλό" γιατί μπορεί να βρεις και τον μπελά σου. Ακούστε λοιπόν τι μου συνέβη απο χτες το πρωί και έχω φρικάρει. Υπενθυμίζω όσοι δε το θυμάστε... οι κονούρες ήταν μεγαλωμένες σε σπίτι, τις έδωσε στο πετ σοπ αυτος που τις μεγάλωσε για κάποιο λόγο που δεν ήξερα. Τις αγόρασε ένας φίλος μου και σε 1 μέρα μέσα λόγο φασαρίας και δαγκωμάτων το μετάνοιωσε (πρόβλημα με τη γυναικά του κτλ) και έτσι έφτασαν σ εμένα εντελώς απρογραμμάτιστα. Πριν μου ζητήσει να τις πάρω, είχε παρει τηλ στο πετ σοπ και ζητησε αν γινεται να τις επιστρεψει και του ειπαν οτι χρηματα πισω δε γινεται να δωσουν αλλά αν θελει να τις βάλουν αγγελία στην πόρτα του καταστήματος μηπως ενδιαφερθεί άλλος να τις πάρει. Εγώ αυτό με την αγγελία ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΑ. Η αγγελία δε μπήκε επειδη τις πήρα εγώ αλλά στο κατάστημα είχαν κρατήσει τα στοιχεία του φίλου μου, τηλέφωνα κτλ. Επίσης κάτι άλλο που δεν ήξερα είναι ότι στο κατάστημα ο πρωτος ιδιοκτητης τις ειχε αφησει χωρις να παρει χρηματα με τη συμφωνια οτι αν πωληθουν θα του δωσει ενα ποσο το κατάστημα. Χτυπάει λοιπόν χτες το τηλέφωνο μου και ήταν ο τυπος που μεγάλωσε τις κονουρες, ο οποιος μου είπε οτι τον πηραν απ το πετ σοπ για να παρει τα χρηματα, ζητησε να μαθει ποιος τις πηρε, του δωσαν το τηλ του φιλου μου που τις ειχε αγορασει και ο φιλος μου του εδωσε το κινητο μου. Για να μη σας ζαλίζω...μου ειπε οτι του ειχαν κανει εξωδικα οι γειτονες για τη φασαρια, οτι η γυναικα του και τα παιδια του εκλαιγαν μερες οταν τις δωσανε αλλα δεν ειχαν αλλη λυση και οτι σε λιγες μερες μετακομίζουν στο πατρικο της γυναικας του που ειναι πλεον δικο τους και με παρακάλεσε να τις πάρουν πίσω και να μου δώσει όσα χρήματα έδωσα εγώ. Περιττό να σας πω ότι μου ρθε νταμπλάς... του ειπα ότι τα πουλιά έχουν συνηθισει πλεον, οτι τα χω ολη μερα πανω μου, οτι πηρα κλουβι, εκανα αλλαγες στο σπίτι...λέω πως θα γινει θα αλλάζουν κάθε βδομαδα χέρια? Μου έδωσε στο τηλέφωνο τη γυναίκα του η οποία άρχισε να κλαίει. Μέχρι που μου είπαν να μου βρουν άλλες κονούρες μωρά, να τις πληρώσουν και να μου τις φέρουν κι ας κοστίζουν παραπάνω απ όσα έδωσα. Ήρθα σε τρομερά δυσκολη θέση, δεν ήξερα τι να πω και είπα στο τέλος ότι επειδή μου ρθε πολύ απότομο πρέπει να το σκεφτώ. Μου ζήτησαν αν μπορούν τουλάχιστον να έρθει η γυναίκα του με τα παιδιά τους να τις δουν.... σ αυτο ειπα ναι. Θα έρθουν σήμερα το απόγευμα. Εγώ τώρα τι να κάνω? Πάω έρχομαι απ το πρωι στο μπαλκόνι...ανάβω τσιγάρο, σβήνω τσιγάρο και ξεφυσάω. Και να σκεφτείτε ότι για να έρθουν οι κονούρες σπίτι, μετακόμισα τον αρσενικό budgie μου δίπλα στη γειτόνισα, η οποία τον έχει βέβαια βασιλιά και τον υπεραγαπά και το ερχόμενο Σ/Κ θα του βάζαμε και την θηλυκιά που έχω σε καραντίνα. Ξέρω ότι μπορεί να ακουστεί εγωιστικό αλλά ρε παιδιά άλλαξα όλο το σπίτι για να βολευτούν τα πουλιά, τα αγαπώ ως παρέα, τα συνηθισα να τα φροντίζω, τα έβαλα στην καθημερινότητα μου πως να σας το πω. Αν δωσω τις κονούρες θα μεινω με τον Ρίκο μόνο. Ξέρω ότι τα πουλιά δεν είναι θέμα ποσότητας αλλά έχω συνηθίσει να έχω απο ένα σε κάθε χώρο πως να σας το πω. Και δε ξέρω αν εχω αυτή τη στιγμή το κουράγιο να αρχίζω με νέα πουλιά φτου κι απ την αρχή. Είδα κι έπαθα να κάνω τον Ρίκο να ηρεμήσει, δε θέλω να το ξαναπεράσω αυτό, τουλάχιστον όχι άμεσα. Τι θα κάνατε στη θέση μου?

----------


## vicky_ath

Πω πωωωω......
Απίστευτη ιστορία!!!

Τώρα εσύ τι κάνεις ε?Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω....
Εγώ πιστευω θα τις έδινα αν έβλεπα ότι μπορούν να τους προσφέρουν όσα κ εγω!Επίσης είναι κ τα παιδάκια στη μέση...κ το κλάμα της γυναίκας που εγώ δε θα το άντεχα!
Κ φαίνεται ότι νοιάζονται οι άνθρωποι...
Από την άλλη βέβαια κ εσύ έκανες τόσα για τα συγκεκριμένα πουλιά που είναι άδικο!
Πολύ μπερδεμένη κατάσταση...
Ελπίζω να έχει ευτυχή κατάληξη για όλους τουλάχιστον!!

----------


## mitsman

Εγω δεν θα τα εδινα με τιποτα!!!!
Καποτε ειχα προβλημα με το σκυλακι μου στην Αθηνα και μου εκαναν τρομετο πολεμο στην πολυκατοικια... ποτε ομως δεν παρατησα κατι που αγαπουσα τοσο πολυ...........
οποιος καταλαβε τι εννω καταλαβε....
Η αποφαση ειναι ΔΙΚΗ ΣΟΥ!!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Ανδρέα το "σωστό" για τα πουλιά είναι να επιστρέψουν στη βάση τους και την οικογένεια που τα μεγάλωσε.....
Θα το δεις και μόνος σου το απόγευμα που θα έρθουν...θα ορμήσουν επάνω τους και θα κάνουν τις απίστευτες χαρές με τους "γονείς" τους.
Καταλαβαίνω τη δυσκολία και οτι δε θέλεις...κανένας δε θα ήθελα να ζήσει κάτι ανάλογο,αλλά αν σκεφτείς με βάση την ευτυχία των πουλιών....θα τα δώσεις πίσω.
Κράτα επαφές με την οικογένεια και βλέπε τα μικρά....είναι ευκαιρία για να γνωρίσεις από κοντά αυτούς τους ανθρώπους που αναγκάστηκαν να αλλάξουν σπίτι γι αυτές τις ψυχούλες..

Περιμένω με αγωνία την εξέλιξη της ιστορίας και εύχομαι να αποφασίσεις το καλύτερο για τα πουλιά !!!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Bαγγέλη δε ξέρω αν είναι το σωστό. ηθικό για το πως το βλέπουμε εμείς σαν άνθρωποι ίσως είναι. σωστό ειλικρινά δε ξέρω και κυρίως με βασανίζει αυτό που λέει και ο δημήτρης. τα μεγάλωσαν 2 χρόνια + και μετά ξαφνικά ενοχλήθηκαν οι γείτονες τους? επίσης αντί να τα αφήσουν σε ένα πετ σοπ...δε μπορούσαν να βρουν κάποιον να τα κρατήσει? τα χω παιξει με το ολο θέμα. είχα σπασει το κεφάλι μου να βρω τρόπο να μπορέσω να τα πάρω σπίτι όταν το μετάνοιωσε ο φιλος μου, για να μη πανε πισω στο πετ σοπ και τωρα λιγες μερες μετα που μου δινουν φιλάκια τα πουλιά, εχουν μπει σε προγραμμα, καθονται αρκετά και μέσα στο κλουβί και μάλιστα με την πόρτα ανοιχτή... δείχνουν ευτυχισμένα. ποιος μου λέει εμένα ότι αυριο μεθαυριο δε θα τους τυχει αυτους κατι και θα τα πεταξουν παλι σε ενα πετ σοπ? αυτο το ερωτημα με βασανιζει κυριως...

Ααα και κατι ακομα που σκεφτομαι... και μη με πειτε κακο plz αλλά δε γινεται να μη το σκεφτω. Σ εμένα θέλουν να τα επισκεφτουν...στο πετ σοπ γιατί δεν είχαν πει να τους τα κρατησει και να τα έπαιρναν όταν θα μετακόμιζαν? Δε ξέρω ρε παιδιά...δε μου κολλάει. Θα ζητήσω λεπτομερειες το απογευμα...πολλές λεπτομέρειες...

----------


## Ηρακλής

Andrew μολις διαβασα αυτα που ειπε πριν... να σου πω οτι περασε ενα ριγος μεσα μου(Διαβαζω το θεμα σου απο την αρχη και βλεπω οτι τα αγαπας πολυ τα  κονουράκια σου και αυτα επισεις)...Πολυ μπερδεμενα ολα ομως βρε παιδι μου...Μακαρι η αποφαση που θα παρεις να ειναι η ποιο σωστη,πριν κανεις οτι διποτε δες προτα τη ανθρωποι ειναι...δεν θελω να σε επιρεασω αλλα δεν γινεται οπως ειπε και εσυ να τα μεγαλωναν 2 χρονια και να ενοχλήθηκαν οι γείτονες τους και τα δοσανε σε pet shop...απο την αλλη μια παρημεια  λειι οταν χασεις κατι τοτε καταλαβενεις τιν πραγματικη αξεια που εχει για εσενα!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Είπες ότι τα μεγάλωσαν.Δηλαδή;Τα είχαν σε ένα κλουβί κλεισμένα η ασχολούνταν μαζί τους.ότι είναι καλύτερο για τα πουλάκια.Πάντως δεν συγκινούμε με τα κλάματα των παιδιών ούτε της γυναίκας.Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω αν τα είχαν όπως πρέπει.Μήπως ήταν κλεισμένα στο κλουβί και δεν ασχολούνταν και φώναζαν συνεχώς;Φανταστείτε τα παιδιά να τσιρίζουν συνεχώς και τα πουλιά να μην μπορούν να ηρεμήσουν και να τρομάζουν.Τα μικρά παιδιά δεν έχουν και πολύ την αίσθηση της ευθύνης και ίσως πείραζαν τα πουλάκια.Επαναλαμβάνω ότι είναι καλό για τα πουλιά αν μπορείς να το βρεις αυτό. :Confused0007:

----------


## ivi

και μένα κάτι δεν μου αρέσει εδώ..τα παράτησαν σε πέτ σοπ με την προϋπόθεση να τα πουλήσει έτσι??δεν ανέφεραν πως κάποια στιγμή θα τα θέλουν πίσω σωστά?γιατί αν ήταν έτσι θα τα έδιναν κάπου που θα μπορούσαν να τα βλέπουν κιόλας και να μαθαίνουν νέα τους.. δεν ξέρω, τι πάει να πεί κλαίει η γυναίκα μου και τα παιδιά μου, όταν τα έδιναν προς πώληση αυτά δεν τα σκεύτηκαν?????ίσως το βλέπω και γω πιο εγωιστικά αλλά δεν πιστεύω πως είναι σωστό να πάνε πίσω τα πουλιά. και αν αυτοί όπως λές αποφασίσουν να μετακομίσουν πάλι??
άσχημη περίπτωση... θα δείς βέβαια και την συμπεριφορά των πουλιών όταν τους δούν! εγώ δεν πιστεύω να τρέξουν και πάνω τους τα πουλιά , μετά που τα παράτησαν στην μοίρα τους...αν βέβαια αναλογιστούμε πως είναι πλάσματα που δεν ξεχνάνε αυτούς που τα πληγώνει.. τώρα τι να πώ αν είναι τόσο έντονο το δέσιμο μεταξύ τους θα το καταλάβεις πιστεύω....

----------


## ninos

ανδρεα καλησπερα,

δεν  ξερω, αλλα νευριασα που διαβασα το μηνυμα. Φυσικά οχι για εσενα, αλλα για τους αλλους που διεκδικουν πισω τα πουλακια που τοσο εχεις αγαπησει.

Με ποιο σκεπτικό άφησαν τα πουλακια στο pet –shop ? Δεν ηταν λογικο ότι καποιος θα τα αγοραζε καποια στιγμη ? Πως γνωριζε  ότι θα ηταν ασφαλες στο μαγαζι ? εάν αρρωστούσαν τι θα γινόταν ? πως γνωριζαν ότι αυτος που θα τα παραλαβει θα δεχθει να το δωσει ? πολλές ακομα ερωτησεις. Στο κατω-κατω υπαρχουν pet–shop, που μπορουν να φιλοξενήσουν πουλακια με ένα μικρο αντίτιμο. 

θελω να πω, ότι οταν καποιος πραγματικα ενδιαφέρεται, βρίσκει λύσεις και δεν πετα στο δρομο αυτά που λεει ότι αγαπα, από εδώ και εκει.  Ο "δρομος" είναι το pet-shop, Ειναι διαφορετικα να τα δωσεις σε ενα φιλο σου και αλλο σε pet-shop 

εάν ημουν στην θεση, ΔΕΝ προκειται να τους τα εδινα πισω για κανενα λογο, αλλα ουτε και θα τους εβαζα σπιτι μου.. Κακως εδωσα και το τηλεφωνο ο φιλος σου και πως ο μαγαζατορας βρηκε το δικο του ?  *Σκεψου το καλα πριν το κανεις και φερεις σπιτι αυτους τους ανθρωπους*, γιατι θα σου μαζευονται κάθε τοσο και λιγο.

Ανδρεα, μην τα δωσεις για εμενα. τα πουλακια φενεται οτι σε αγαπουν και εχεις κερδισει κατα πολυ την εμπιστοσυνη τους. οι ανθρωποι αυτοι, αφου τα παρατησαν μια φορα, θα το κανουν *ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ*  και δευτερη και τριτη κτλ κτλ !!!! 

Τελος, που ξερεις οτι οντως αυτα ειναι η αληθεια ?? Υπαρχει καποια απόδειξη οτι αυτοι ειναι οι ιδιοκτηκτες τους ?


συγνωμη ρε παιδια για το υφος μου, αλλα μου φενεται πολυ περιεργο ολο αυτο και γνωριζω και καταλαβαινω την στεναχωρια του Ανδρεα !!

----------


## Nikkk

Τα παιδιά τους δεν έκαναν φασαρία;;; Γιατί δε τα πούλησαν κ αυτά αφου ενοχλούσαν τους γείτονες;;; Αφου είχαν κάθε δικαίωμα να τα έχουν σπίτι τους τα πουλιά, με το νόμο το είχαν το δικαίωμα κ αφου όλοι ξέρουμε οτι τα πουλιά τις ώρες κοινής ησυχίας το μεσημέρι έχουν τη "σιέστα" τους κ το βράδυ κοιμόταν, τότε πότε ενοχλήθηκαν οι γείτονες;; Εμένα μου φαίνεται δικαιολογία που δε στέκει. Κ ερωτώ: Αν είχα περάσει π.χ. εγώ κ έπαιρνα τα πουλιά κ τα έφερνα Κρήτη, που θα με έβρισκαν;;; Θελω να πω, αν τα'παιρνε κάποιος περαστικός, δε θα'χε αφήσει ούτε στοιχεία ούτε τίποτα. Ετσι δε θα το έπαιρναν τώρα απόφαση αυτοί να μη τα ψάχνουν;;; Κάτι κρύβουν, είμαι σίγουρη οτι είναι εγωιστές κ κακομαθημένοι, δε μπορούν να κάνουν έτσι εύκολα τα πουλιά μπαλάκι! Κ δε νομίζω οτι άλλαξαν σπίτι για χάρη των πουλιών, απλά "έκατσε" φάση κ έμειναν σε δικό τους σπίτι κ σκέφτηκαν Α! Ας βρούμε μωρέ κ εκείνα τα πουλιά, θα ταιριάζουν σ'εκείνη τη γωνιά τα χρώματα!!! Αν τα ήθελαν πραγματικά, δε θα τα είχαν δώσει προς πώληση. Αυτά είχα να πω κ το συμπέρασμα-απόφαση δικά σου...

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά τώρα μιλήσα τηλεφωνικά μ αυτούς, ξεκινούν σε λίγο, τους εξήγησα που είναι το σπίτι για να έρθουν κι εχω περισσότερα νεύρα από εσάς κυρίως με τον φίλο μου που έδωσε το κινητό μου χωρίς να με ρωτήσει. Θα μπορούσε να πει οτι τα εδωσε σε καποιον που δεν εχει τηλεφωνο του και να τελειωνει το θέμα. Τέλος πάντων, επειδη συνηθως οταν ζοριζομαι απο μεσα μου γινομαι νευρικος και μπορει να τους μιλησω πολυ ασχημα, εφερα και την γειτονισα και φίλη εδώ, διβάζουμε μαζί τώρα όσα λέτε και θα την εχω εδώ γιατί είναι πολύ καλή σε θέματα "διαπραγματεύσεων" και δεν χανει την ψυχραιμία της οπως εγω, θα κανει τις σωστες ερωτησεις να μαθουμε οτι μπορουμε. Θα μπω πιο αργα να σας γραψω τι εγινε....

----------


## Nikkk

Καλή "κίνηση" η γειτόνισσα, μπράβο!! Σε καμία περίπτωση μη τους δώσεις αμέσως τα πουλιά, να κάτσεις να σκεφτείς ολ'αυτά που θα σου πουν με την ησυχία σου κ μετά πα΄ρε αποφάσεις!!!!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Andrew ακριβος αυτο οπου ειπε και η νικη .Σε καμια περιπτωση μη τους τα δωσεις αμεσως οσο και να κλαφτουν.... Μην σε πιαση το φιλοτιμο σε καμοια περιπτωση!!!Ρωτα και σε πια γειτονια μενανε παλεια...(περιοχη,οδος,και νουμερο) για να το εξακριβοσεις αν ειναι οντος θεμα γειτονιας που δοσανε τα πουλακια...και οχι γιατι πιγανε διακοπες και δεν ξερανε τι να τα κανουν.......................

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά μόλις φύγανε. Μάλλον βιάστηκα να τους χαρακτηρίσω και νιώθω λίγο άσχημα τώρα αλλά κι εγώ που να ήξερα. Το ένα από τα δυο παιδιά τους, το μικρότερο, είναι 6 ετών και είναι παιδάκι με ειδικές ανάγκες. Τα πουλιά μεγάλωσαν πάνω του ουσιαστικά μεγάλωσαν μαζί..., μόλις μπήκανε έγινε το έλα να δεις. Οι κονούρες κάνανε σαν τρελές με τον μικρό, κι αυτός επίσης. Του έγλυφαν το αυτί όπως κάνουν τα σκυλιά, και ο μικρός όταν τον πήραν να φύγουν έκλαιγε με λυγμούς ήθελε να τα πάρει μαζί πράγμα που δεν γινόταν. Η κατάσταση έχει ως εξής, τα πουλιά τα είχαν αφήσει στο πετ σοπ αμέσως μετά τα Χριστούγεννα. Στο διπλανό τους διαμέρισμα μενανε γνωστοί τους, οι οποίοι μετακόμισαν και το νοικιασαν αλλοι το περασμένο φθινόπωρο, οι οποίοι και τους έκαναν το εξώδικο γιατί τα πουλιά φώναζαν σε ώρες κοινής ησυχίας. Η οικογένεια που είχε τα πουλιά την περίοδο εκείνη είχε δυσκολίες, είχε απολυθεί από τη δουλειά ο σύζυγος, μου είπε και που δούλευε. Θέλαν να πάνε σε δικηγόρο αλλά ήταν πνιγμένοι γιατί ζοριζόταν εκείνη την περίοδο ακόμα και για το νοίκι τους. Παραδέχτηκαν μόνοι τους ότι πήραν βιαστικά την απόφαση να δώσουν τα πουλιά σε πετ σοπ και μάλιστα είπαν οτι προτιμησαν να το κανουν έτσι ωστε αν μπορέσουν να τα ξαναπάρουν. Πίστευαν οτι λογω κρισης κανεις δε θα τα αγόραζε 500 ευρώ. Ο συζυγος πλεον εχει ανοιξει δικη του δουλεια μου ειπε ακριβως τι και που. Επίσης οι γονείς της γυναίκας μετακομισαν στο χωριο που καταγονται και το πατρικο της πλεον ειναι δικο της, ειναι μονοκατοικια και μετακομιζουν σε λιγες μερες, ηδη μεταφερουν πραγματα. Μου ειπαν οτι ολο τον καιρο ελεγαν στα παιδια οτι σε λιγο καιρο θα εχουν τα πουλια πισω και περιμεναν πως και πως και οταν τους πηρε το πετ σοπ να τους πει οτι πουληθηκαν δεν ηξεραν τι να πουν στα παιδια κτλ. Μας έδειξαν φωτογραφίες στο κινητό της γυναίκας, τα πουλιά ήταν ελεύθερα εκτός κλουβιού σε δωματιο, ειχαν φωτογραφιες να καθονται πανω στον γιο τους να παιζουν κτλ. Αυτά που είδα και απο κοντά δηλαδή.  Πριν φυγουν βγηκαμε στο μπαλκονι εγω με τον πατέρα της οικογενειας να κανουμε τσιγάρο και μου ειπε οτι καταλαβαινει πως εχω δεθει κι εγω, οτι κι αυτός τα αγαπουσε τα πουλια αλλα δεν ειχε δεθει τοσο οσο ο μικρος τους και η γυναικα του και οτι ηταν στο σπιτι σα να ειχαν πενθος ειδικα τον πρωτο καιρο που τα δωσαν στο πετ σοπ. Μου επανελαβε οτι αν δεχτω ειναι διατεθημενος να μου δωσει τα χρηματα που εδωσα ή να μου βρει άλλα μικρα σε ηλικία οσο κι αν κοστισουν. Του ειπα οτι δεν το βλεπω το θεμα οικονομικα, οτι πρεπει να μου δωσει λιγο περιθωριο να το σκεφτω και θα του απαντησω. Το μεγαλύτερο τους παιδι, είναι κοριτσάκι 11 ετών και φαινόταν κι αυτό οτι τα αγαπάει, ήξερε πως να τα πιάσει φαινόταν δηλαδή οτι γνωρίζονται καλά με τα πουλιά. Το μεγάλο κόλλημα όμως το είχαν τα πουλιά με τον μικρό τους...Απο την ώρα που έκατσαν πάνω του, με το ζόρι πήγαιναν σε οποιονδήποτε άλλον. Η γειτονισα μου αν και αυτή είχε επιφυλάξεις και ήταν πιο καχύποπτη απο μένα απο χτες που της ειπα τι εγινε, πιστεύει μετά από όσα είδε ότι το σωστό είναι να τους τα δώσω... Αυριο θα τους πω την τελικη αποφαση μου, προς το παρον μου χει γινει το στομαχι κομπος, παω εξω να κανω κατι δουλειες να ξελαμπικαρω λιγο. Γραψτε μου τι πιστευετε κι εσεις...

----------


## mitsman

ΠΠΠφφφφφφφφφφφφφφ................  . δυσκολες καταστασεις... τι να σου πουμε?????
πολλα εχουν δει τα ματια μου και ειμαι καχυποπτος... αλλα τα πουλια μιλησαν απο μονα τους νομιζω!!!
εξασφαλισε πρωτα απο ολα οτι θα παρεις αυτο που θες... και μετα δωσε τα πουλια αν αυτο αποφασισεις!!

----------


## ivi

κοίτα και γω όπως θα διάβασες πιο πάνω είμουν αρνητική με το να τα  γυρίσεις πίσω, είχα τις αμφιβολίες μου, ίσως στην θέση σου αν είχα δεθεί  να είμουν κάθετη και να έλεγα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τα γυρίσω και να  μην δεχόμουν καν να τους δω.. αλλά δεν θα μάθαινα ποτέ τι πως και  γιατί..εσύ έπραξες πιστεύω πιο λογικά και δέχτηκες αυτούς τους ανθρώπους  για να μάθεις και για να τους δώσεις μια ευκαιρία να σου  εξηγήσουν...δεν ξέρω τι να πώ, είχα τόση αγωνία να δω τι θα γίνει γιατί  ήρθαν κοντά σου τόσο ξαφνικά και όμως δέθηκαν και δέθηκες, και δεν  περίμενα σε καμία περίπτωση να διαβάσω αυτά που έγιναν!
δεν έχω λόγια πραγματικά, δεν ξέρω τι να σου πώ.....

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά κατέβηκα στον κήπο έκανα δουλειές, ήρθε και η γειτόνισα μου και τα λέγαμε, θα τους τα δώσω. Αν πω όχι και μου ζητήσουν να τα επισκεφτούν ξανά, δε μπορώ να ξαναδώ το παιδάκι να κλαίει έτσι. Δεν έχω την παραμικρή αμφιβολία ότι τα πουλιά μεγάλωσαν με τον μικρό και αγαπιούνται, αυτό το είδα με τα μάτια μου. Επίσης από την συμπεριφορά τους οι κονούρες φαίνεται ότι ήταν μεγαλωμένες καλά, αυτό άλλωστε το διαπίστωσα και το εγραψα απ τις πρώτες μέρες που τις είχα. Είναι φιλικές με όλους, δεν φοβούνται, δείχνουν αγάπη, ακόμη και το λίγο πιο ντροπαλό τις τελευταίες μέρες είχε γίνει πολυ φιλικό, ηθελε το χρόνο του μάλλον. Αυτή τη στιγμή κοιμούνται πίσω απ το αγαπημένο τους καλαθάκι, πέρασα τις χάζεψα λίγο, μόνο που το σκέφτομαι μου κόβονται τα γόνατα, όμως μια δευτερη ευκαιρία πρέπει να τους δώσω πιστεύω. Θα τους πω και το εξής, αν ποτέ συμβεί κάτι και το μετανοιώσουν ξανά (τότε θα θέλουν και ξύλο βέβαια), να με ενημερώσουν αμέσως, θα τις ξαναέπαιρνα ευχαρίστως. Τώρα για το τι θα ζητήσω δε ξέρω ούτε το σκέφτηκα ακόμα.Τα χρήματα που έδωσα εγώ για τις κονούρες ήταν πολύ λιγότερα απ την τιμή τους. Οικονομικά χαμένος είναι ουσιαστικά ο φίλος μου που τις πήρε και το μετάνοιωσε. Σ εμένα επειδή βιαζόταν να τις "ξεφορτωθεί" τις έδωσε οσο οσο. Θα πάρω αυριο τηλέφωνο να ενημερώσω οτι δεχομαι να τους δώσω τις κονούρες πίσω, να κανονίσουμε τις λεπτομέρειες...και θα το σκεφτώ. Ήμουν τυχερός που βρήκα 2 τέτοια πουλιά, έτοιμα για σπίτι, χωρίς να μου κοστίσουν πολλά χρήματα, με άψογη συμπεριφορά...αλλά δυστυχώς κράτησε λίγο :sad:

----------


## vagelis76

Ανδρέα τελικά τα πουλιά μίλησαν με τη γλώσσα του σώματος.....όπως στο είχα αναφέρει στο προηγούμενο ποστ μου.
Όταν είδα ότι όλοι που σου έγραψαν ήταν αρνητικοί στο να τα δώσεις πίσω...σκέφτηκα..."μήπως κάνω λάθος?"...
Τελικά αυτό που έζησες αποδεικνύει οτι δεν έκανα.....εκείνοι είναι οι "γονείς" τους και σου το έδειξαν.
Πιστεύω οτι όλη αυτή η περιπέτεια ήταν μια ευκαιρία να γνωρίσουμε κι εμείς το απίστευτο δέσιμο των παπαγάλων με τον άνθρωπο που τα μεγαλώνει...
Επίσης και η δική σου ευκαιρία να γνωρίσεις ανθρώπους που αναγνωρίζουν τα λάθη τους και είναι διατεθειμένοι να τα διορθώσουν.Κράτα επαφές να μαθαίνεις νέα τους και μέσω εσένα και εμείς.
Εγώ δε θα έκανα 2η σκέψη και θα τα έδινα πίσω και πιο πολύ για το μικρό(αγοράκι) που για εκείνο ίσως είναι ο κόσμος όλος και θα τα αγαπά καλύτερα από το καθένα μας εδώ....

Η ιστορία όλη και η εξέλιξή της με συγκίνησε πολύ,αλλά και με δίδαξε.....σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ που τη μοιράστηκες μαζί μας !!!!

----------


## ninos

αχχχ βρε Ανδρεα. Εγω ημουν αρνητικος και σου εγραψα να μην τους φερεις καν στο σπιτι, γιατι μετα θα σε τρελανουν στις επισκεψεις και στα παρακαλια να τους τα δωσεις. Τωρα με αυτα που εγραψες, αισθανομαι ασχημα.

Εγω το μονο που μπορω να σου γραψω, ειναι ... Εαν τα κρατησεις και μετα το εχεις για παντα τύψεις που δεν τα επεστρεψες, τοτε να τα δωσεις, γιατι θα τα αισθανεσαι ξενα.. Εαν τωρα τα δωσεις να δεις και την καλη πλευρα της υποθεσης. Οτι δεν ηταν τυχαιο που τα πουλακια αυτα εφθασαν στα χερια σου. Ισως να ησουν η γεφυρα για να επιστρεψουν πισω στο παιδακι που τα εχει τοσο αναγκη

Τι να πω, ισως ειμαι σκληρος, αλλα εγω μονο το παιδακι θα σκεφτομουν κ εαν τα εδινα θα το εκανα μονο για αυτο.

Παντως ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στον Βαγγελη, που προεβλεψε τι θα συμβει. Φενεται να γνωριζει αρκετα πραγματα για αυτες τις ψυχουλες

----------


## kaveiros

Θα τους τα δώσω παιδιά, το αποφάσισα, ο λογος που θα το κανω ειναι το παιδακι και μονο. Δεν εχω αμφιβολιες οτι οι κονουρες δε θα παιρνούν καλά. Με χαλάει το οτι το πρωι οταν πινω τον καφε μου δε θα μου δινει πρωινα φιλακια το ενα απο τα δυο που ηταν πιο φιλικο σ εμενα...Πιο πολυ απ ολα θα μου λειψει ο ήχος που κάνανε όταν θέλαν χάδια και το ότι μόλις τα χάιδευα, μου χάϊδευαν μετά το χέρι με το ράμφος τους. Μου φαινόταν απίστευτο. Ομως εν τέλει... όλα αυτά κάποιος τους τα έμαθε, και δεν ήμουν εγώ. Θα τους ρωτησω αυριο ποτε θελουν να τα πάρουν, θα τους δώσω και το καλαθάκι μαζί, δικαιωματικά η ιδιοκτησία του καλαθιού...έχει περάσει στις κονούρες. Όσο για το δέσιμο που λέει ο Βαγγέλης, το βλέπω με τον Ρίκο τον ringneck μου που τον πήρα απο πετ σοπ αγριεμενο και τρομοκρατημενο. Μπορει σ εμενα να μη φωναζει πλεον...αλλα αν θελει ας τολμησει αλλος να μπει στο δωματιο. Μεχρι την πόρτα τους αφήνει, αν κανουν βημα πιο μέσα πρεπει να βαλουν ωτασπίδες...Εμένα όχι μονο με αφήνει αλλα μου σφυριζει κιολας (και την θεια μου επισης, ειναι το μονο ατομο που συμπαθει εκτος απο μενα). Είναι λογικό εφόσον οι παπαγάλοι έχουν την δυνατότητα να ξεχωρίζουν πρόσωπα...να έχουν και ιδιαίτερη αδυναμία σε κάποια...

----------


## mariakappa

μπραβο για την αποφαση σου.εγω στη θεση σου δεν ξερω εαν θα τα εδινα πισω.
οσο για την οικογενεια πρεπει να πουμε οτι εκανε λαθος να τα δωσει αλλα πανω στον πανικο του ποιος δεν εχει κανει λαθη? βλεπεις δεν μας ηξερε για να μας συμβουλευτει τι θα μπορουσε να κανει.

----------


## vagelis76

> μπραβο για την αποφαση σου.εγω στη θεση σου δεν ξερω εαν θα τα εδινα πισω.
> οσο για την οικογενεια πρεπει να πουμε οτι εκανε λαθος να τα δωσει αλλα πανω στον πανικο του ποιος δεν εχει κανει λαθη? *βλεπεις δεν μας ηξερε για να μας συμβουλευτει τι θα μπορουσε να κανει.*


Ανδρέα ευκαιρία να μας γνωρίσουν και να τους γνωρίσουμε....πολύ θα ήθελα να μαθαίνω νέα τους και το πόσο καλό κάνει η συντροφιά των μικρών,στο πιτσιρικά που τόσο με συγκίνησε.....
Πρότεινε στα παιδιά τη παρέα μας και περιμένουμε να τους γνωρίσουμε....

και πάλι ευχαριστώ που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας την ιστορία σου !!!!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Πωπω θα μου μεινει αξεχαστη η  ιστορία σου ,σε ευχαριστω και εγω οπως και ο βαγγεκης που μοιραστηκες αυτι τιν ιστορια μαζι μας!!!!Και εγω το ιδιο θα εκανα στιν θεση σου,μονο και μονο για τα παιδια!!!Kαλο κουραγιο Andrew στην αρχη ειναι δυσκολα !!!

----------


## zack27

Ειλικρινα δε ξερω τι να πω!!!!Η αγαπη σου για αυτα τα πουλια ειναι τοσο μεγαλη που το αποδεικνυεις δινοντας τους μια δευτερη ευκαιρια με το παιδακι!!!μπραβο σου!!!Απιστευτη καταληξη αλλα περα για περα αληθινη!!!Στεναχωριεσαι το ξερω και το καταλαβαινω αλλα πιστευω θα κανεις μια πολυ καλη πραξη!!!απο κει και περα οσο και αν φαινεται σκληρο ξοδεψες και συ καποια χρηματα που πιθανον να μη σου περισσευαν!!!Να σκεφτεις σοβαρα το τι θες!!!Συγκλονιστικη η ιστορια σου και σε ευχαριστουμε που μεσα απο αυτη μπορεσαμε να μαθουμε καποια πραγματα!!!για οτι θες ειμαστε εδω!!!

----------


## demis

Οντως  κ εγω εχω φαει φλας με αυτα που διαβασα φιλε! συντομα θα ανταμιφθεις για την πραξη σου... Αλλωστε αν θες μπορουν να σου βρουν μωρο οπως σου ειπαν. Αλλα εγω θα εκανα υπομονη μεχρι να εξημερωσω το ριγκνεκ κ μετα να παιζω με αυτον!

----------


## Nikkk

Πωπω...Τι να πω κ εγώ...'Ασχημη η θέση σου, σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα...Ναι, τελικά όπως έχουν τα πράγματα, μάλλον το σωστό είναι να τα δώσεις, για το αγοράκι κ μόνο. Αν ήταν απλά ένα γκρινιάρικο παιδί θα σου έλεγα να μη τα δώσεις αλλά το ότι είναι Α.Μ.Ε.Α αλλάζει τα πάντα. Πέρασες όμορφες στιγμές μαζί τους, θα νοιώσεις στην αρχή οτι άδειασαν λίγο οι μέρες σου αλλά θα ξέρεις οτι έκανες το σωστό...Να πάρεις τα χρήματα που έδωσε ο φίλος σου για να τις αγοράσει, όπως επίσης είναι δικαίωμα σου οτι ξόδεψες σε κλουβί κ.α. να το ζητήσεις.

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά όλο το βράδυ σκεφτόμουνα πως θα γίνει και τι θα γίνει. Το κλουβί δε θα το δώσω, το πήρα πολύ ακριβά και αν μου πάρουν άλλο πουλί θα πρέπει κάπου να το βάλω. Θα πάρω κατά τις 9 που ανοίγει ο τύπος το μαγαζί του, θα του πω να αγοράσει ένα κλουβί και ας τις πάρουν μετά όποτε μπορούν. Τώρα απο κει και πέρα, νομίζω ότι το πιο λογικό που μπορώ να ζητήσω είναι μια παρέα για τον Ρίκο, απ τη στιγμή που αυτή τη φορά θα διαλέξω πραγματικά εγώ, το σωστό νομίζω είναι αυτό. Τα χρήματα που έδωσα εγώ είναι περίπου η αξία ενός ringneck άρα κάπως έτσι θα το βολέψουμε. Στο μεταξύ οι κονουρίτσες σήμερα άργησαν να ξυπνήσουν, έχουμε και λίγη συννεφιά έξω και χουζουρευαν  :Happy:  Τώρα άρχισα να τις ακούω, πάω να σερβίρω το πρωινό τους.

----------


## ninos

Καλημέρα !!

Ανδρέα είναι λογικό να στεναχωριέσαι, αλλά σκέψου και την θετική πλευρά. Δηλαδή ότι δεν ήταν τυχαίο που τα πουλάκια αυτά έφθασαν σε εσένα και όχι σε άλλον. Εάν ήταν άλλος μπορεί να μην τα φρόντιζε και κυρίως να μην τα επέστρεφε. 

Όπως και να έχει, καλά κάνεις και δεν θα δώσεις το κλουβί, διότι και εσυ το αγόρασες με ζόρι όπως έγραφες εδώ. Αυτό που πρέπει να σου δώσουν για εμένα, όπως σωστά αναφέρεις είναι μια φίλη του Ρίκου, που θα σου θυμίζει πάντα αυτή την υπέροχη ιστορία..

Τέλος, το να τους μιλήσεις για το Site και για την βοήθεια που προσφέρουν εδώ τα παιδιά, δεν είναι καθόλου άσχημη ιδέα !! Θα μαθαίνουμε και νεα από τις κονουρες και σίγουρα θα βοηθηθούν και αυτοί !

----------


## Windsa

δεν έχω λόγια πραγματικά...Δυσκολη αποφαση αλλα πιστευω εκανες το σωστο. 
Μπραβο!

----------


## kaveiros

Θέλου να τις παρουν σημερα παιδιά. Πήρα ενημερωσα τον συζυγο, με πηρε η γυναικα του να με ευχαριστησει, θα πηγαινε να παρει κλουβι και το απογευμα θα ερθουν να παρουμε το κλουβι που εχω και να παμε να παρουμε οτι νομιζω, μετα θα γυρισουμε στο σπιτι μου να παρουν τις κονουριτσες...Τους ειπα αν θελουν να τελειωσουν την μετακομιση πρωτα και μου ειπαν οτι τα πραγματα τους εχουν ηδη παει, αποψε θα κοιμηθουν εκει λεει, τα δωματια των παιδιών ειναι έτοιμα απλά έχουν συμμαζεμα στην κουζινα κτλ. 
Για το πως ειμαι αφηστε το, βγηκαμε με την γειτονισα μου πιο νωρις περασαμε απο πετ σοπ να δουμε τι θα μπορουσα να παρω, ringneck πουθενά. Ένα κατάστημα έχει έναν (αν τον εχει ακόμα) στο οποίο δε πατάω γιατί τους είχα κάνει καβγά. Απο κει ειχα πάρει τον ρίκο μου. Ισως παρω αυτόν, θα ανοιξω αλλο θέμα σχετικά με αυτό. Αν καταληξω σ αυτο θα παει η γειτονισα μου να το παρει το απογευμα με την οικογενεια γιατι εγω εκει μεσα δε μπαινω. Για το θεμα του φορουμ τους το ειχα πει και χτες αλλα δεν τους ειδα και πολυ σχετικους, η γυναικα του μου ειπε οτι θα συνδεσουν καποια στιγμη ιντερνετ στο σπιτι που μετακομιζουν, προς το παρον εχουν μονο τηλεφωνο. Αυτά λοιπόν... κατι αλλο δεν εχω να πω... ωραίο ήταν αλλά κράτησε λίγο.

----------


## ninos

επππ !!!!! Δεν θέλω στενοχώριες !!!!!! Θα σε μαλώσω. χαχαχα  :Happy: 

Άλλωστε μην ξεχνάς οτι έχεις τον φιλαράκο σου, τον Ρίκο, που τον αγαπάς τόσο πολύ και αυτός εσένα... Άμα τα μάθει, όλα αυτά λοιπόν, θα ζηλέψει και μετά θα σου πω εγω, «κράξιμο» που θα τρως καθε μερα  :Happy:  Σκέψου τα θετικά και κυρίως την χαρά εκείνου του μικρού παιδιού.

----------


## kaveiros

Στέλιο προσπαθώ, πήγα έκατσα να φάω τώρα, είχα αρακά, έβαλα στα κονουράκια σε πιάτο...και πήραμε το μεσημεριανό μας μαζί :Happy:  Τον δικό τους τον βράζω ξεχωριστά φυσικά και λιγότερο, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνουν τη διαφορά...αρκεί να μοιάζει ίδιο το γεύμα μας. Παγωτό έχω πολύ καιρό να σκεφτείς, τόλμησα 1-2 μέρες μετά που τα είχα σπίτι να παρω παγωτό, και πήγα και κρύφτηκα για να το φάω :Happy:  Εκεί που θέλω να καταλήξω είναι ότι σε τόσο λίγο καιρό...έχω τόσες αναμνήσεις απ αυτά τα πουλιά και δε γινεται να μη μου λείψουν. Δεν είμαι και σε καταθλιψη να κλαίω κτλ...αλλά δε μπορώ να χαίρομαι κιόλας. Ειμαι ευχαριστημενος που εφαγα τον εγωισμο μου και θα τα δωσω...αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Ότι έγινε έγινε τώρα. Λίγες ώρες έμειναν, τα έχω έτοιμα όλα και το απόγευμα το παιδάκι θα χαίρεται. Και οι κονούρες θα χαίρονται με τον μικρό τους φίλο, κι αυτό είναι που με κάνει να πιστεύω στην απόφαση μου. Ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως όλους σας. Η βοήθεια σας ήταν και θα είναι πολύτιμη.

----------


## vagelis76

Ανδρέα γιατί δε κανονίζεις να βρείς ένα Ρικ νεκ από εκτροφέα που να έχει ταϊστεί στο χέρι και να είναι εξημερωμένος?
Συζήτα το με την οικογένεια και δε νομίζω να έχουν πρόβλημα να σου εκπληρώσουν αυτή σου την επιθυμία....τόσα έκανες εσύ για εκείνους.
Ίσως αυτό έχει μια μικρή καθυστέρηση αλλά αν συμφωνήσουν όλα οκ,πιστεύω.

Και πάλι πολλά συγχαρητήρια και πιο πολλά ευχαριστώ που μοιράστηκες την ιστορία σου,μαζί μας !!!!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Βαγγέλη μου είπαν και μόνοι τους ακόμα και πριν βρεθούμε ότι αν τους πω ναι δεν εχουν προβλημα να δωσουν και παραπανω χρηματα απ οσα εδωσα για να παρω κατι αλλο. Όμως ο κοντινότερος εκτροφέας θα ειναι θεσσαλονικη και η μεταφορά θα ειναι με ΚΤΕΛ. Εχω παρει ηδη σε γνωστους να δω μηπως παει καποιος θεσσαλονικη αυτο το διαστημα αλλα δυστυχως όλοι είναι για διακοπες Θασο και Σαμοθρακη ή όσοι δεν είναι...ετοιμάζονται να πάνε. Λόγω κρίσης...όλοι πάνε εδω κοντά. Επειδη ομως σε ringneck ένας υπάρχει αν υπάρχει ακόμα στην πόλη...σε λίγες ωρες θα ξέρουμε, τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο ακόμα. Αν εχει πωληθει ο ringneck τότε θα πρέπει να βρουμε αλλη λυση σιγουρα.

----------


## Nikkk

Αν δεν υπάρχει κ έχει πωληθεί, πάρε τα χρήματα κ βρίσκεις με την ησυχία σου αυτό που θες...

----------


## kaveiros

Πάνε οι κονουρίτσες παιδιά... αν δεν εχουν φτάσει ήδη σπίτι όπου να ναι θα φτάνουν στον μικρό τους φίλο. Το νέο τους κλουβί τους άρεσε είναι μεγαλύτερο από αυτού που τους είχα πάρει εγώ και φυσικά μαζί πήγε και το καλαθάκι τους. Πήρα τον ringneck δεν ειχε πωληθει,  θα κάνω νέο θέμα.

----------


## kaveiros

Ένα 24ωρο και κατι εχει περασει που τις έδωσα και ακόμα δεν το χω συνειδητοποιήσει :sad:  Πριν λίγο πέρασα απ τον διάδρομο στη βιβλιοθήκη πάνω στην οποια ηταν το καλαθάκι και πισω απ το οποιο κοιμοταν...και πήγαινα σαν την γατα...απο συνήθεια μη τα ξυπνήσω. Πφφφφ...δε το περίμενα να δεθω τόσο πολύ. Για τον πρωινό καφέ δε, πικρός καφές.

----------


## ivi

Ανδρέα καταρχάς μπράβο για την κίνηση σου, έκανες το πιο σωστό και για το παιδάκι που όπως φαίνεται τα υπερλατρεύει τα μικρά και για τα κονουράκια τα ίδια γιατί και αυτά με την σειρά τους έδειξαν πόσο αδυναμία του έχουν!!σίγουρα θα περνάνε πολύ καλά..σίγουρα τώρα η απουσία τους είναι πιο έντονη αλλά σιγά σιγά θα δείς, με την βοήθεια των 2 πλέων ρινκ νεκ σου δεν θα σε στεναχωρεί το θέμα με τα μικρά!!θα πηγαίνεις να τα βλέπεις που και που φαντάζομαι , έτσι θα μαθαίνεις και νέα τους!!!
μην στεναχωριέσαι.!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Γεια όσους δεν παρακολουθήσατε τι έγινε...με ενημέρωσε η Βάσω (ΒΑΣΩ ΧΙΛΙΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΑΝ ΔΕ ΤΑ ΕΙΧΕΣ ΔΕΙ ΧΑΜΠΑΡΙ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΕΠΑΙΡΝΑ) οτι σε πετ σοπ στην πολη υπάρχουν 2 κονουρες σαν αυτες που εδωσα πισω στην οικογενεια. Ε αυτές ήταν. Ρώτησα πως τι γιατι στο καταστημα και μου ειπαν οτι επιστραφησαν λογω φασαριας, ζητησα να μιλησω με αυτον που τις επεστρεψε, εξηγησα τι εγινε...ε για μαντεψτε ...δεν τις επεστρεψε η οικογενεια. Αλλος τις επεστρεψε!!!! Αλλαξαν και δευτερο σπίτι! Τελικά όσοι μου λέγατε να μη τις δώσω είχατε πολύ μεγάλο δίκιο. Η οικογένεια έχει φύγει Γερμανία και τις έδωσε στον τυπο που τις επεστρεψε στο πετ σοπ. Αυτο που με τρελανε δεν ειναι οτι τις ξαναεδωσαν. Εμαθα γιατί εφυγαν εξωτερικό και δε θελω να αναφερω εδώ, ειναι δικο τους θεμα. Αυτό που εξοργισε ειναι γιατι δεν με πηραν τηλεφωνο να τις ξαναπαρω. Προφανως ντραπηκαν (?). Τεσπα...ΤΑ ΚΟΝΟΥΡΑΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΣΩ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΣΑΝ ΤΡΕΛΑ....πηγα τους πηρα και καλαθάκι. Το αντιτιμο δεν ηταν ευχάριστο. Πουλησα την Αγγελική στον κολλητό μου. Ξέρω ότι θα είναι σε καλά χέρια αλλά νιώθω κάπως. Τα κοκατιλ μου όταν τελειώσει η καραντίνα θα δουμε. Αν τα πηγαίνουν καλά μεταξύ τους και τα πηγαίνουν καλά και με τις κονούρες θα ειμαι πανευτυχής. Αλλιώς θα τα μεταφέρω στη θεία μου. Ο Ρίκος φυσικά παραμένει στη βάση του...Αυτό είναι ο επίλογος στις αγορές-αλλαγές πουλιών...δεν αντεχω άλλο εχουν παίξει τα νεύρα μου μ αυτή την ιστορία. Οποιος τολμησει να μου ξαναζητήσει τις κονούρες...αν τολμησει δηλαδη, θα φάει ξύλο :Happy:

----------


## Marilenaki

και παλι απιστευτο ολο αυτο... και πολυ μεγαλη ταλαιπωρια για τις μικρες κονουριτσες.. αλλα τωρα βρηκαν πια την μονιμη μεγαλη αγκαλια!!

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

χεχε δεν μπορείς να πεις πάντως υπάρχει ποικιλία στην ζωή σου! άντε να πλήξεις μετά! ξανα καλωςήρθαν ::

----------


## NoAngeL

Αντρέα αυτά τα κονουράκια ήταν πολύ τυχερά που βρέθηκες στον δρόμο τους... δύο φορές!

----------


## kaveiros

Βασικά τώρα άρχισα να συνειδητοποιώ ότι τα έχω εδώ ξανα :Happy:  :Love0040:  Περιττό να σας πω ότι γελάνε και τα "μουστάκια" μου. Το κακό είναι ότι έχουν και τα 2 διάρροια αλλά είναι ζωηρά και κεφάτα. Και όταν τα πρωτοπήρα είχαν διάρροια ειδικά το ένα, προφανώς οι τροφές στα πετ σοπ.... Το πρώτο πράγμα που κάναν μόλις τα έφερα ήταν...μπάνιο και απο κεινη την ώρα δε μ αφήνουν να κουνηθώ ρούπι ακόμα και το ένα που είναι το ντροπαλό, έχει αλλάξει συμπεριφορά δε ξέρω γιατί. Με έχουν "καθαρίσει" ολόκληρο...χέρια, μαλλιά, μέχρι και τα φρύδια μου "χτένισαν" χαχαχαχα. Φυσικά πήγα πήρα καλαθάκι απ το κατάστημα με τα κρασιά...Γέμισα το ψυγείο κρασιά και το καλαθάκι μόλις τώρα άρχισαν να το περιποιούνται χεχεχε.

----------


## mitsman

Εγω αδυνατω να το πιστεψω... δεν γινεται αυτο... δεν μπορω να το πιστεψω με τιποτα!
πω πω πω πω!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Εγώ τι να πω που έχω γίνει ενδιαμεσος σταθμός πτηνών. Μ αρέσει που όταν αποφάσισα να ασχοληθώ, 2 μικρά παπαγαλάκια ήθελα όλα κι όλα :Happy:  Έμαθα κι αλλες πληροφορίες πριν λίγο, ο λόγος που έφυγαν εξωτερικό είναι σοβαρός, οκ, δεν με αφορά κιόλας. Απλά θα μπορούσαν να με ενημερώσουν...τώρα πάει...ότι έγινε έγινε. Αν μ αφήσουν κανένα χέρι ελεύθερο το απόγευμα θα σας ανεβάσω βίντεο. Προς το παρόν βρήκανε νέο παιχνίδι. ΤΟ ΑΥΤΙ ΜΟΥ!!!!  :Love0040:

----------


## Leonidas

..θελω να δειλωσω πως τα 2 αυτα μικρουλια τα θελω εγω... :Happy: ..μπορω να τα εχω ή θα φαω ξυλο...ρε παιδι...τι αλλο θα ζησεις..μες την ατυχια σου η καλη σου τυχη  εκανε την διαφορα...απο την αρχη το ελγα..και θα το λεω...οτι εχεις ζησει ειναι απιστευτο...

----------


## mariakappa

welcome back, λοιπον.επιτελους η ζωη σου θα μπει σε ταξη.αυτες οι κονουρες παντως ηταν το πεπρωμενο σου.

----------


## kaveiros

Λεωνίδα κάτσε καλά γιατί θα τα εκπαιδεύσω να ορμάνε :Happy:  Έχουν κάτι ράμφη...ώρες ώρες εκεί που με τσιμπολογάνε κάνουν χάδια...ξεφεύγουν λίγο και εκεί που γελάω πατάω και καμιά κραυγή πόνου ::  χεχεχε. Τις άφησα στο καλαθάκι τώρα ήρθα στον Ρίκο γιατί φώναζε με έχασε σήμερα. Το απόγευμα θα κάτσω να μου κάνουν το μαλλί αγνώριστο ξανα χαχαχαχα.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πολύ χαίρομαι.Ελπίζω να είναι το τελευταίο μπαλάκι που έπαιξαν.Μην τις ξαναδώσεις για κανένα λόγο.

----------


## ananda

ούτε σενάριο επιστημονικής φαντασίας να ήτανε!

καλώς της δέχτηκες και πάλι Ανδρέα και αυτή τη φορά για τα καλά!

----------


## ninos

εεεεεε τι να πω ρε Ανδρέα, απίστευτη ιστορία !!!!!! Εαν υπήρχε διαγωνισμός στο φόρουμ με την καλύτερη εμπειρία που έχει ζήσει κάποιος απο εμάς σχετικά με τους φτερωτούς φίλους, θα ψήφιζα σίγουρα την δική σου.
Τελικά ήταν γραφτό να τις κρατήσεις εσύ. Εύχομαι να μπούνε όλα σε μια τάξη τώρα..Ελπίζω μην έδωσες τηλέφωνο στο pet-shop, γιατί βλέπω πάλι επισκέψεις ..........  :Happy:  Ο πιο χαμένος τις υπόθεσης, είναι το αγοράκι που μας είχε διηγηθεί. Οι γονείς του, τι να πω.. δεν έχω λόγια

----------


## vagelis76

Πες μας τώρα οτι ήταν και στο ίδιο πετ σοπ....να αποκουφαθούμε... :Confused0053:  :Confused0053:  :Confused0053: 

Έδωσες την ευκαιρία σου εσύ και πιο πολύ για το μικρούλη......τώρα πια δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το ξανασκεφτείς και να το διαπραγματευτείς.
Σου ανήκουν Ανδρέα ...ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΕ τα !!!!

----------


## Mits_Pits

Έχω διαβάσει οοοολη την ιστορία απο την αρχί!
Πραγματικά δεν υπαρχει αυτό που έζησες!!!!
Βασικά έννιωθα σαν να διάβαζα βιβλίο, με της εναλλαγες των συναισθημάτων, με όλα τους!!!!!!!!
Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να πω!!!!
Το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι....... *welcome back!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Nikkk

> Οποιος τολμησει να μου ξαναζητήσει τις κονούρες...αν τολμησει δηλαδη, θα φάει ξύλο


Θέλω ένα ζευγάρι υπέροχες κονούρες κ έμαθα ότι έχεις εσύ ένα, τις πουλάς;;; Χιχιχιχι!!! Καλώς τις (ξανα)δέχτηκες!!!! Ελπίζω να μη σε θεωρήσουν ξενοδοχείο αυτοί με το παιδάκι κ όταν επιστρέψουν απ'το ταξίδι να σου ξαναρθουν παρακαλώντας κ κλαίγοντας...Κροκοδείλια ήταν τελικά...

----------


## kaveiros

Κάτω τα χέρια απ τα τρελιάρικα μου. Μέχρι που σουρουπωσε ειχα επισκεψεις, μαθανε οι γνωστοι μου οτι τις πηρα πίσω και ηρθαν να τις επισκεφτουν. Δεν υπηρχε ανθρωπος να μη τα συμπαθήσει :Happy:  Παιδιά σχετικά με το θέμα της εμπειρίας κτλ που λέτε...σας φαίνεται ίσως πολύ φευγάτο αλλά μη ξεχνάτε ότι εδώ είμαστε μικρή πόλη... και εύκολα βρίσκει ο ένας τον άλλον. Ας είναι καλά η Βάσω που έκανε βόλτα στα πετ σοπ :Happy:   Τελικά δεν ήταν αυτό το μαγαζί που τις πουλούσε αρχικά. (Τις είχε πάρει ο κολλητός μου όχι εγώ). Δεν έχει σημασία όμως πιο μαγαζί ήταν... το θέμα είναι ότι σε 1μιση μήνα αλλαξαν 4 τουλάχιστον κατοικίες... Πάει κι αυτόοο άντε να πιάσω να ανεβασω κανένα βίντεο αυριο, ξετρελάθηκαν με τον χώρο που τους έφτιαξα, το νέο καλαθάκι το ενσωμάτωσα πάνω απ το κλουβί και παλαβώθηκαν. Εκεί μέσα κοιμούνται τώρα :Happy:

----------


## -vaso-

Aνδρεαααααααααααααααα τωρα διαβασα το post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Απίστε  υτοοοοοοοοοοοο ότι ηταν αυτα τελικαααααααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!  Πόσο πολύ χαιρομαι που συνετελεσα στην χαρά σου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Οοοοοοοοοοοοο  οοοουυυυυυυυυυυυυαααααααα  ααααααοοοοοοοοοοοοοουυυυυ  υυυυυυυυυ!!!!!!!!!!!
Εεεεεεεεεεεεε και να φανταστεις ότι το είχα δει στην αρχή το θέμα και μετα το εχασα!!!!!!!!Αν το εβλεπα από την αρχη θα στο ελεγα αλλά δεν πειράζει,τις ειδα και το είπα εντελώς τυχαια!!!!!!!!!!ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Αντε να σου ζήσουν τωρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :Youpi:  :Youpi:  :Youpi:  :Youpi:  :Youpi:  :Youpi:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Lucky Witch

Χαίρομαι που τις πήρες πίσω,ελπίζω να μην τις ξαναδώσεις ποτέ πια σε κανέναν..τελικά τι έγινε?Πώς κατέληξαν πάλι σε πετ σοπ?
Οι κονούρες πάντως φοβερές,έχω και εγώ μία και γνωρίζω καλά πόσο σου αρέσουν.

----------


## zack27

Μια χαρουλα!!!!επιτελους να βρουν ενα μονιμο σπιτι τα πουλακια!!!!!τελεια!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Nικολ η οικογένεια που τα μεγάλωσε και τα ξαναπήρε έχει φύγει απ την πόλη, το γραψα και πιο πάνω, είναι εξωτερικό για λόγους που δε θέλω να αναφέρω δε μου πέφτει και λόγος και μπορεί και να μην ισχύουν κιόλας, απο γνωστούς γνωστών έμαθα ότι έμαθα. Τα έδωσαν σε άλλον και αυτός τα πήγε πίσω σε πετ σοπ γιατί δεν άντεχε τις φωνές :sad:  Τέλος καλό όλα καλά. Ηδη προσαρμόστηκαν είναι μες την τρελή χαρά.
Υπάρχει και μια αλλαγη στη συμπεριφορά του ενός. Στο πετ σοπ όταν πήγα εγώ τα είχαν ελεύθερα και το ένα, αυτό που νομίζω ότι είναι η θηλυκιά και που ήταν πολύ ντροπαλό, είχε μπει σε ένα κλουβί με budgie και έτρωγε! Το άλλο τριγυρνούσε απ έξω...Στο σπίτι απο χθες το "θηλυκό" συμπεριφέρεται σα να είναι άλλο πουλί. Μόλις με βλέπει παρατά τα παιχνίδια της και έρχεται κατευθείαν πάνω μου, μου δίνει φιλάκια και τρίβεται στα μαλλιά μου.Δεν ήταν καθόλου εκδηλωτικό τον πρώτο καιρό που τα είχα. Το άλλο είναι όπως ήταν σε συμπεριφορά.

Και κάτι που ξέχασα, σχετικά με τον θόρυβο που κάνουν οι κονούρες, το συγκεκριμένο είδος τουλάχιστον...Ναι μεν οι κραυγές τους είναι τρομερά δυνατές, οι ρινγκνεκ ψυθιρίζουν σε σχέση με τις κονούρες, αλλά φωνάζουν "προγραμματισμένα" αυτό το είχα παρατηρήσει όταν τις είχα στην αρχή. Νομίζω έχει να κάνει με τον ήλιο, γιατί για να φωνάξουν πάνε πάντα σε κάποιο σημείο που να έχει φως. Το πρωί αυτό μπορεί κανείς να το αποφύγει κατεβάζοντας απ το βράδυ τα παντζούρια του...το ίδιο και το μεσημέρι αν θέλει να κοιμηθεί. Τις υπόλοιπες ώρες...πουλιά είναι...θα φωνάξουν τι να κάνουμε :Happy:  Επίσης ειδικά για τα συγκεκριμένα, όσο πιο απασχολημένα είναι με παιχνίδια και χάδια τόσο λιγότερο φωνάζουν. Εμένα εκτός απ τις πρωτες 2-3 μέρες που με παραξένεψαν οι κραυγές (νόμιζα μήπως τους λειπει κάτι), το μόνο πρόβλημα που μου δημιουργησαν είναι ότι όλες οι μπλούζες μου έχουν τρύπες :Happy:

----------


## zack27

χαχα καιρος να ανανεωσεις τη καρνταρομπα σου!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Χαχαχα...βρήκα άλλη λύση σήμερα...χοντρη πετσέτα γύρω γύρω απ την πλάτη (έσκασα βέβαια...κυριολεκτικά έβγαλα "πουλάκια") και γλύτωσαααα :Happy:  Κατα τα άλλα δε μπορώ να πω ούτε στον φουστάνο να πήγαινα δε θα μου κανε τέτοια περιποίηση. Μια φίλη μου που ήρθε σήμερα επίσκεψη, είναι κομμώτρια, ρίξαμε πολύ γέλιο, μολις είδε τι μου κάνουν οι κονούρες στα μαλλιά μου λέει "πάει ο πελάτης τον έχασα". :Party0024:

----------


## ninos

Ανδρέα θέλουμε βιντεάκι απο τα κονουράκια σου με το καινούργιο καλαθάκι τους  :Happy:   :Happy:  Μην πας να την γλυτώσεις

----------


## Mits_Pits

Καλά λέει ο Στέλιος!!!!
Θέλουμε βιντεάκι!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Μέσα στην μαυρίλα της μέρας απ τη φωτιά...τουλάχιστον με κάνουν οι κονούρες λιγο να χαμογελαω. 2 βιντεακια ενωμένα σε 1. Το ένα δειχνει οταν τα παίρνω να παμε βολτα και το αλλο ειναι απο ένα νεο παιχνιδι που τους έφερα... :Happy:

----------


## Leonidas

να χαρω εγω ομορφιες.... :Happy: ...πρεπει να εισαι τρελα παθιασμενος... :Happy:

----------


## ananda

πάρα πολύ ωραία Ανδρέα!

----------


## kaveiros

Έφτιαξα και παιχνιδότοπο 2 σήμερα :Happy:  Προσάρμοσα μια σχάρα από τον πάτο κλουβιού πάνω σε ένα καλόγερο, έδεσα επάνω καλαμάκια και έγινε το σώσε... :Happy:  Αυριο μάλλον θα σας το κάνω βίντεο κι αυτό  :Happy:

----------


## mariakappa

καλε τι ομορφιες ειναι αυτες?????

----------


## kaveiros

Τα λόγια είναι περιττά νομίζω :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Ένα ακόμα βιντεάκι...η ώρα του φρούτου :Happy:

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

Πω πανέμορφα είναι!! αλλά έτσι όπως τρώγανε τα σταφύλια τους θυμήθηκα ότι οι κονούρες ήταν δικές μου και τις είχα επιστρέψει για λίγο στο πετ και είμαι πολύ στεναχωρημένος που τις έχασα και μου λείπουν.... λοιπόν πότε μπορώ να περάσω να τις πάρω?  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:   :Fighting0029:

----------


## vicky_ath

χαχαχαχα!!! Φοβερές οι άτιμες!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Αλεξανδρε λυπαμαι....μετα την απομακρυνση απο το ταμειο ουδεν λαθος αναγνωριζεται :Happy:

----------


## vicky_ath

Ανδρέα να φανταστείς πήγα κ πήρα σταφύλια να φάω τώρα........ χαχαχαχα!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Το φανταζομαι γιατι εβαλα κι εγω ενα τσαμπι στο πιατο κι απο κεινη την ωρα παω ερχομαι τσιμπαω καμια ρογα :Happy:  Τωρα το τελειωσα χεχεχε. Και που να δεις να τρωνε πεπονι. Προχτες ειχα κρατησει λιγα κομματακια, το μοιρασα στα κλουβια και μετα τρεχαν τα σαλια μου. Δεν αντεξα και πεταχτηκα σουπερ μαρκετ αχαχαχα

----------


## ananda

τέλειες Ανδρέα
και με πολύ ωραίο φτέρωμα!

----------


## zack27

καταπληκτικες!!!!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

πρεπει να κουρευτω αμεσα :Happy:  μακρυναν τα μαλλια μου και πανω στη χαρα τους που μου τα πειραζουν, τραβανε και καμια τουφα. σημερα με ξεμαλλιασαν κανονικα πρωι πρωι :Happy:  τον χειμωνα που ερχονται οι δικοι μου που και που βλεοω τη μανα μου να φοραει μπουργκα χαχαχαχα. θα της το κανουν κοντο το μαλλι...καρφακια.  Lol

----------


## ninos

χαχαχαχα... Πανέμορφαααααα

----------


## demis

Ειναι τελεια!!!!!! χαιρομαι που τα ξανα πηρες σπιτι σου

----------


## Mits_Pits

Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα
Τα έχω λατρέψει τα κονουράκια σου!!!!
Θέλω κι εγώ τέτοι κονουράκιααααααααααααα  :Love0001:

----------


## kaveiros

Σήμερα έδωσαν κανονικό ρεσιτάλ!!!! Έμαθαν να ανοιγουν την πορτα του κλουβιου, κανονικα μιλάμε και σε συνεργασία! Πιανει το ένα απο κάτω το άλλο απ το πλάϊ και τραβάνε και τσουυυπ...έξω! Πρέπει να βρω νεα παιχνίδια αύριο...τα διέλυσαν όλα :Happy:

----------


## zack27

χαχα τα ατιμα!!!!!! πανεξυπνα!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

πανεμορφαααα!!!!

----------


## ananda

> Σήμερα έδωσαν κανονικό ρεσιτάλ!!!! Έμαθαν να ανοιγουν την πορτα του κλουβιου, κανονικα μιλάμε και σε συνεργασία! Πιανει το ένα απο κάτω το άλλο απ το πλάϊ και τραβάνε και τσουυυπ...έξω! Πρέπει να βρω νεα παιχνίδια αύριο...τα διέλυσαν όλα


χαχαχα Ανδρέα αυτό το κάνει και το Σασάκι !
είναι πανέξυπνα!

----------


## kaveiros

Ξέρω ότι το μηνυμα αυτό δε θα αρέσει αλλα δε μπορω να μην ειμαι ειλικρινης. Εχω φτασει στο αμην με τις κονουρες και δεν ξερω τι να κανω. Μου τις εχουν ζητησει (με χρηματα) και δε τις εδωσα, δε θελω να αλλαξουν παλι σπιτι και πιστευω οτι δε θα τις αντεξουν ακομα κι αν τις δωσω. Θα βρεθουν σε κανα πετ σοπ ξανα :sad:   Τα πουλια τη δευτερη φορα που τα ξαναπηρα ηταν πολυ αλλαγμενα. Μου εχουν κανει πολυ μεγαλες ζημιες στο σπιτι (σε κοστος). Μεσα στο κλουβι παθαινουν αμοκ, τσιριζουν με τις ωρες, δε θελουν να κατσουν μεσα με τιποτα. Εξω απ το κλουβι...το δωματιο που τις εχω το αδειασα απο πραγματα οπως ξυλινα επιπλα κτλ και εχουν ξεδωσει σε κουφωματα...κουρτινοξυλα...κ  αι οτι βρισκουν γενικως. Απο παιχνιδια τους εχω παρει δεκαδες...τα παιζουν ολα αλλα τα βαριουνται πολυ ευκολα και μετα ξεδινουν αλλου. Επίσης δε μπορω να πω οτι δεν ασχολουμαι μαζι τους οσο με τα αλλα πουλια. Με βλεπουν αρκετα καθε μερα αλλα τον τελευταιο καιρο με εχουν ματωσει αρκετες φορες απο δαγκωματα χωρις αιτια. Εκει που παιζουν π.χ πεταει το ενα πανω μου και με δαγκωνει...Αυτο στο οποιο εχω καταληξει κανοντας τοσο καιρο προσπαθειες ειναι οτι ζηλευουν τρομερα τα αλλα πουλια. Οσες φορες καταφεραν να βγουν απ το δωματιο (3-4 φορες ως τωρα απο δικη μου απροσεξια) πανε κατευθειαν και ορμουν στα ρινγκνεκ τα οποια τρεχουν να κρυφτουν τρομοκρατημενα (!). Μολις φυγουν τα ρινγκνεκ πιο μακρυα οι κονουρες καταστρεφουν τα πραγματα τους, πετουν τις τροφες των ρινγκνεκ κατω κτλ. Φαινεται πραγματικα ποσο πολυ ζηλευουν... Επίσης αν σφυριξει καποιο ρινγκεκ οι κονουρες τρελαινονται αλλαζει η συμπεριφορα τους στιγμιαια. Φυσικα οτι και να πειτε θα εχετε δικιο, δικη μου η ευθυνη που τα μαζεψα τοσα πουλια στο σπιτι αλλα το ζητουμενο πλεον για μενα ειναι να ηρεμησουν. Αυτο που κανει δυσκολοτερη την κατασταση ειναι οτι ουρλιαζουν σε σημειο να μη μπορω να μιλησω στο τηλεφωνο ακομα και με κλειστη την πορτα στο δωματιο τους. Αυτο το κανουν οταν θελουν κατι, δεν ουρλιαζουν παντα δηλαδη. Επίσης η επιθετικη συμπεριφορα. Υπηρξε η ιδεα απο φιλο, να κοψω τα φτερα. Δε ξερω αν βοηθησει την κατασταση, φοβαμαι οτι μπορει να "πεισμωσουν" χειροτερα. Η κατασταση δεν ειναι παντα ετσι, υπαρχουν φορες που ειναι μια χαρα. Συνηθως "υστεριαζουν" αν ακουστει καποιο αλλο πουλι να σφυριζει...Καμια ιδεα...προταση?

----------


## mayri

Εγω θα τις κλειδωνα και θα τις σκεπαζα στο κλουβι τους καθε φορα που τσιριζουν και μολις σταματουσαν θα τις ξεσκεπαζα. Μολις ξαναρχιζαν, ξανα σκεπασμα στο κλουβι. Και θα τις εβγαζα μονο συγκεκριμενες ωρες τις μερας εξω, πχ 1 ωρα το πρωι και κανα δυο το απογευμα, μεχρι να μαθουν ποιο ειναι το αφεντικο κι οτι δεν θα περασει το δικο τους.
Αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι οι κυριαρχες του σπιτιου κι εχουν συνδυασει τη φωνη και την τσιριδα με το να κανουν του κεφαλιου τους και να σε εχουν στο χερι τους. Μην τους δινεις σημασια οταν τσιριζουν και "τιμωρησε τες" σκεπαζοντας και κλειδωνοντας τα πουλια στο κλουβι, αν συνεχιζουν σε υπερβολικο βαθμο ενα μπανακι δεν θα τους κανει κακο και ξανα κλειδωμα στο κλουβι.

Οταν ο δικος μου τσιριζε και δεν σταματουσε με τιποτα ετσι εκανα κι επιανε (αν και μιλαμε για κοκατιλ) και τωρα μολις ξαναξεκινησει δεν του δινω σημασια και δεν ασχολουμαι καθολου μαζι του οταν το κανει και βλεπω οτι μετα απο λιγο θα σταματησει απο μονος του.

----------


## kaveiros

To σκεπασμα το δοκιμασα 1 φορά και δεν ειχα αποτελεσμα. Εκαναν ησυχία μέχρι που χτυπησε το τηλεφωνο στο σπιτι...Βεβαια δε τις σκεπασα τελειως, εμπαινε λιγο φως στο κλουβι. Για ψεκασμα εχω διαβασει οτι ειναι πολυ κακος τροπος για τις κονουρες και οσοι το επεχειρησαν ειχαν αντιθετα αποτελεσματα και ετσι δεν το δοκιμασα, ασε που δε νομιζω οτι θα το εβλεπαν και ως τιμωρια κιολας αφου μολις δουν νερο κανουν βουτιες, το αγαπανε πολυ το νερο. Το να μη τους δινω σημασια το κανω εδω και καιρο. Οταν ουρλιαζουν απο νευρα, φευγω απο το δωματιο μεχρι να σταματησουν, δε βοηθαει σε κατι ομως γιατι ειναι 2. Ηρεμεί π.χ το ενα και μολις ξεκινησει το αλλο να ουρλιαζει...γινονται ξανά ντουέτο...

----------


## mayri

Κοιτα, δεν ξερω απο κονουρες οπως ειπα, και δεν εχω πολυ πειρα απο πουλια, αλλα κρινω απο τον δικο μου. Για παραδειγμα, οση ωρα εγραφα το προηγουμενο μηνυμα ειχε κανει ανω-κατω το κλουβι του για να τον βγαλω εξω, εγω καμια σημασια, τωρα το πηρε αποφαση και ηρεμησε. Πριν λιγο καιρο δεν σταματουσε με τιποτα. Τωρα ξερει οτι με το που θα με νευριασει (επειδη δεν σταματαει) θα φαει σκεπασμα κι αν ακομα δεν σταματησει θα φαει και ενα μπανακι και ξανα σκεπασμα στο κλουβι.

Αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι στα ζωα πρεπει να τους δειξεις ποιος ειναι το αφεντικο και ποιος "προσφερει το φαγητο". Εσυ εισαι αυτος που το δινει, κι οχι αυτες σ'εσενα, οποτε εσυ εισαι το αφεντικο, αλλα δεν τους το εχεις αποδειξει με τις πραξεις σου γιατι γινεται το δικο τους. Το θεμα της πειθαρχιας στα ζωα παντα θελει υπομονη και χρονο και δεν γινεται απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη. 

Εγω ξερεις τι θα εκανα; Αν σε περιπτωση τις σκεπαζα και δεν σταματουσαν με τιποτα, κλειδια και θα εφευγα απο το σπιτι να μην τις ακουω. Οταν θα ξαναγυρνουσα ειμαι σιγουρη θα ειχαν ηρεμησει. Δοκιμασε το για λιγες μερες και περιορισε την ελευθερια τους, οχι μονο οταν τσιριζουν αλλα κι οταν σου κανουν ζημιες και πιστευω θα το πιασουν το νοημα.

----------


## kaveiros

Καταλαβαινω τι λες, απλως ειναι και θεμα χαρακτηρα των πουλιων. Τα συγκεκριμενα ειναι 2 μαζι και ειναι 4+ ετων, ειναι πιο δυσκολο να αλλαξουν. Τον περιορισμο στο κλουβι τον εφαρμοζω εδω και καιρο, με τη διαφορα οτι απο τοτε τα πραγματα εχουν χειροτερεψει αντι να βελτιωθουν. Αυτο που τις εξοργιζει ειναι η παρουσια των αλλων πουλιων στο σπιτι...μετα απο τοσο καιρο, αυτο ειναι το συμπερασμα μου.

----------


## mayri

> Καταλαβαινω τι λες, απλως ειναι και θεμα χαρακτηρα των πουλιων. Τα συγκεκριμενα ειναι 2 μαζι και ειναι 4+ ετων, ειναι πιο δυσκολο να αλλαξουν. Τον περιορισμο στο κλουβι τον εφαρμοζω εδω και καιρο, με τη διαφορα οτι απο τοτε τα πραγματα εχουν χειροτερεψει αντι να βελτιωθουν. Αυτο που τις εξοργιζει ειναι η παρουσια των αλλων πουλιων στο σπιτι...μετα απο τοσο καιρο, αυτο ειναι το συμπερασμα μου.


Αυτο με το χαρακτηρα ειλικρινα ποτε δεν το καταλαβα. Εκτος κι αν εχουν ψυχολογικο προβλημα (περιπτωση ψυχασθενειας σε ανθρωπο για να καταλαβεις) ο χαρακτηρας παντα μπορει ν'αλλαξει. Εχω δει περιπτωσεις με σκυλια που χρονια εκαναν ο,τι ηθελαν τους ιδιοκτητες, ξερω περιπτωση που τα αφεντικα ειχαν διπλα επιπλα (δεν αστειευομαι) και καθε φορα που περιμεναν επισκεψεις μετακομιζαν τα αμασητα επιπλα απο το υπογειο πανω στο σπιτι και μολις εφευγαν τα ξαναεβαζαν στο υπογειο και ανεβαζαν τα παλια και μασημενα γιατι τα σκυλια τους εκαναν το σπιτι ανω κατω και μασουσαν τα παντα, και μιλαμε για μεγαλα σκυλια 8 χρονων. Με την καταλληλη εκπαιδευση ομως εστρωσαν τελειως. Απλα πριν ηταν τα αφεντικα του σπιτιου και εκαναν ο,τι τους κατεβαινε.

Εγω ειμαι της αποψης οτι το ιδιο συμβαινει σε ολα τα ζωα. Παντα αυτος που προσφερει την τροφη ειναι ο κυριαρχος, εκτος κι αν καποιο αλλο του επιβληθει και τωρα εχουν επιβληθει αυτες σ΄εσενα. 
Οσον αφορα τα αλλα πουλια, δεν εχουν καμια δουλεια να ειναι στον ιδιο χωρο με αυτα. Καλα τις εχεις σε διαφορετικο δωματιο, ασ'τες εκει. Οταν με το καλο αρχιζουν και ηρεμουν, σιγα σιγα και για λιγο στην αρχη, θα μετακομουσα το κλουβι για λιγο να αρχισουν να συμβιωνουν και με τα αλλα πουλια (παντα μεσα στα κλουβια ολα) ωστε να αρχισουν να γνωριζονται. Απο οτι καταλαβα εχεις μεγαλο σπιτι και δεν εχεις προβλημα χωρου. Το καθε πουλι στο χωρο του μεχρι να μαθεις σε ολα ποιος διαταζει και ποιος προσφερει το φαι και κανει κουμαντο, και σιγα σιγα ξαναγνωριμια μεταξυ τους. Σιγα σιγα και για λιγα λεπτα καθε μερα για να συνηθισουν το ενα το αλλο. Πιστευω στο τελος (και μετα απο πολυ προσπαθεια) θα πιασει και θα συνηθισουν το ενα το αλλο, δεν θα ζηλευουν δηλαδη.

----------


## kaveiros

Δε χρειαζεται να τα δουν για να ζηλεψουν και μονο που ακουνε...ειναι λες και τα τσιμπαει μελισσα. Οσο για τον χαρακτηρα σιγουρα μπορει να βελτιωθει αλλωστε στην αρχη δεν ηταν ετσι. Ετσι εγιναν αφου αλλαξαν σπιτια... Προφανως ομως δεν ηρεμουν γιατι ζηλευουν. Τωρα σχετικα με την εκπαιδευση...δε νομιζω οτι μπορει να συγκριθει η εκπαιδευση του σκυλου με τον παπαγαλο. Η συγκεκριμενη ρατσα ζει σε ζουγκλες και ειναι στο dna τους να φωναζουν ή και να ουρλιαζουν οταν πεισμωνουν. Δε νομιζω οτι μπορω να εχω την απαιτηση να αλλαξει το dna τους, απλως πρεπει να βρω ενα τροπο να μη πεισμωνουν και να μη ζηλευουν ετσι. Ως τωρα παντως δεν το καταφερα...

----------


## mayri

Τι θα ελεγες για γατα τοτε που ειναι το πιο ανεξαρτητο και εγωιστικο κατοικιδιο που υπαρχει, κι απο γατες ξερω τα παντα. Με υπομονη και επιμονη τα παντα γινονται. Οσον αφορα τις φωνες και τα τσιριγματα οταν ακουνε τα αλλα πουλια, σκεφτηκες να τα ηχογραφησεις και να τις βαζεις να τα ακουνε συνεχεια;

Παλι απο τον δικο μου θα μιλησω, ζω διπλα στο μεγαλυτερο παρκο των Βρυξελλων (σαν μικρο δασος ειναι με λιμνη στη μεση, Bois de la Cambre για οσους γνωριζουν απο Βρυξελλες) και καθε φορα που ακουγε πουλι τρελαινοταν και τσιριζε. Ηχογραφησα κι εγω καποια βιντεακια απο youtube και του τα εβαζα να τ'ακουει συχνα, τωρα το εκοψε και δεν τσιριζει πια.

----------


## Leonidas

...καλημερουδιαααα... :Happy: ...ξεραθηκα στο γελιο με την οικογενεια που αλλαζε επιπλα.....χαχαχαχαχαχ... :Happy: ...

αντρικο ο φιλος που μιλησες ελπιζω να ειμαι εγω  :Stick Out Tongue: .....

εγω θα σοθ προτεινω κατι αλλο...σε συνδιασμο με το κοψιμο φτερων...

κοβεις φτερα για να μην καταστρεφουν..και αντι για κλουβι τους φτιαχνεις ενα μεγαλο σταντ..ή ετοιμο...ή κανονικο δεντρο κορμος..οπως ο δικος μου..θα ξεσπανε εκει επομενως..θα μαθουν να καθονται εκει στην αρχη μπορει να κανουν προσπαθειες να πεταξουν θα πεφτουν αλλα θα τις ανεβαζεις και θα τις δινεις λιχουδιες...και μετα αν δεις οτι ηρεμουν μπορεις ολα μαζι να τα εχεις στο ιδιο δωματιο να γνωριστουν...

τωρα νομιζουν οτι ολο το σπιτι ειναι δικο τους κια γι αυτο δεν θελουν αλλα πουλια στην περιοχη τους πρεπει να τους περιορισεις ορισεις νεα ορια..

αταααα... :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Προφανώς έχεις την άποψη ότι όλα τα ζώα είναι το ίδιο και σ αυτό διαφωνούμε εντελώς. Είχα για πολλά χρόνια και γάτο και γάτα, δε βρίσκω απολύτως καμία ομοιότητα με τις κονούρες. Επίσης έχω και κοκατίλ και θεωρώ ότι είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά είδη. Επίσης σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα πουλιά μια χαρά τους έχω "επιβληθεί" αλλά όχι με την έννοια του αφεντικού που εννοείς εσύ, καθώς εγώ δε το βλέπω έτσι. Το ότι εσύ έκανες λούτσα το δικό σου για να μη σε ενοχλεί δε σημαίνει ότι αυτή είναι μια μέθοδος που θα πρέπει να συμφωνήσουμε όλοι. Προσωπικά εγώ δε θα το έκανα αλλά και άλλοι που το έκαναν με κονούρες, γράφουν ότι δεν είχαν αποτέλεσμα. Επίσης συγκρίνεις φωνή κοκατίλ με φωνή dusky headed conure... είναι σα να μου λες οτι είναι το ίδιο να σε ενοχλεί η φασαρία απ τα αυτοκίνητα στο δρόμο με το να παιρνούν αεροπλάνα λίγα μέτρα πάνω απ το σπίτι σου...

----------


## mayri

Δεν ξερω αν ειναι θεμα του γραπτου λογου που συχνα παρεξηγειται, αλλα το  τελευταιο σου μηνυμα σ'εμενα φαινεται πολυ επιθετικο. Εγω απλα σου ειπα  τη γνωμη μου και το τι θα εκανα στην θεση σου αν ειχα εγω τα πουλια. Το  τι θα κανεις εσυ ειναι δικη σου αποφαση και δικαιωμα, ουτε με ξερεις  ουτε σε ξερω προσωπικα για να σε κρινω και να με  κρινεις.

Απλα να σου πω οτι ειμαι φοιτητρια και ζω σε  στουντιο 40 τετραγωνικων με μια πορτα που χωριζει την κουζινουλα και  την τουαλετα και το πουλι δεν μπορει να παει εκει και ενα μπαλκονι που βασικα εδω στις Βρυξελλες μου ειναι αχρηστο 340 μερες το χρονο. Οποτε ειτε εχω  σειρηνα ασθενοφορου να βαραει διπλα στο αυτι μου ειτε τον Σπαικ, για  μενα το ιδιο ειναι και με ενοχλει το ιδιο, ειτε θελω να κοιμηθω, ειτε  θελω να ηρεμησω ειτε θελω να διαβασω. Και δεν ειπα ποτε οτι τον εκανα  λουτσα, μιλησα για μπανακι, το "κανω λουτσα καποιον η κατι" δινει την  εντυπωση οτι τον καταβρεχω με οτι βρω προχειρο ειτε ειναι λαστιχο ειτε  κανατα με νερο ειτε τον ριχνω μεσα σε λεκανη γεματη υγρο η οτιδηποτε.  Εγω ποτε δεν ειπα κατι τετοιο.

Κι οσον αφορα την  πειρα, απο την αρχη το ξεκαθαρισα οτι δεν εχω ιδεα απο κονουρες κι η  εμπειρια μου σε πουλια ειναι μονο λιγων μηνων κι δυο καρδερινες οταν  ημουν μικρη συν κατι κοτοπουλακια το πασχα που τα μεγαλωνα και τα εδινα  κοτες στη θεια μου. Αυτο που ξερω ομως ειναι αυτο που συμβαινει στη  φυση, αυτος που δινει και φερνει το φαγητο ειναι ο αρχηγος της  οικογενειας παντα, εκτος κι αν ο ιδιος αφησει για καποιον λογο καποιον  αλλον να του επιβληθει (πχ λεαινες που φερνουν το φαγητο αλλα το  λιονταρι ειναι ο αρχηγος της ομαδας τους γιατι ειναι αυτος που  προστατευει τα μικρα οταν οι λεαινες λειπουν κι αν δεν υπαρχει αυτος τα  μικρα θα φαγωθουν απο τα αλλα αρπαχτικα). Κι αυτο συμβαινει σε ολο το  ζωικο βασιλειο. Οι κονουρες σου αυτην τη στιγμη ειναι αυτες τα αφεντικα,  ετσι αισθανονται και ετσι πραττουν. Αν νομιζεις οτι σου ριχνω το  φταιξιμο, κανεις λαθος, τη διαβασα την ιστορια και τα πουλια  ταλαιπωρηθηκαν πολυ αλλαζοντας τοσα σπιτια σε τοσο μικρο χρονικο  διαστημα, αλλα αν τις αφησεις ετσι, γνωμη μου παντα, η κατασταση θα  χειροτερευσει και θα αναγκαστεις να τις δωσεις κι εσυ. Αυτη τη στιγμη  αλωνιζουν το σπιτι και το θεωρουν ιδιοκτησια τους οπως  θεωρουν  ιδιοκτησια τους κι εσενα και επιτιθενται στα αλλα πουλια κι  ακομα και  σ'εσενα τον ιδιο. Το να επιβληθεις στα πουλια σου και να κανεις την  καρδια σου πετρα για να το κανεις αυτο δεν ειναι τιμωρια, αλλα ειναι για  το καλο τους.  Και μην νομιζεις οτι δεν ξερω τι σου λεω, εχω 5 βδομαδες  τωρα που βαζω σταγονες στο πουλι μου και μετα ζελε στο ματακι του 3  φορες τη μερα και καθε φορα που το κανω η καρδια μου ραγιζει γιατι δεν  το θελει καθολου και δειχνει οτι το πειραζει..ειναι ομως για το καλο  του, ο γιατρος μου ειχε μιλησει για ευθανασια και 5 βδομαδες τωρα ειναι  πιο ευτυχισμενο απο πριν μου αρρωστησει (με εξαιρεση τις στιγμες που  βαζουμε τις σταγονες που δεν θελει να με δει ουτε  ζωγραφιστη).

Τεσπα, ειναι το τελευταιο μηνυμα που  γραφω σ'αυτο το thread γιατι ειλικρινα με εκανες να αισθανθω την αναγκη  να απολογηθω ενω δεν υπηρχε λογος κι ουτε ειχα καμια υποχρεωση να  καθομαι να γραφω στο thread αντι να κανω κατι  αλλο.

Ελπιζω να βρεις τη λυση κι ολα να πανε καλα.

----------


## zack27

Παιδια ο καθενας εχει την αποψη του...δε χρειαζεται να το τραβαμε!!!

Και γω παντως πιστευω οτι σε ολες τις ομαδες υπαρχει ενας αρχηγος!!!
αλλιως τα πραγματα ειναι ανεξελενκτα!!!αυτο πιστευω εννοει η mayri!!!
Παρολα αυτα θεωρω οτι και ο χαρακτηρας του καθε πουλιου παιζει ρολο και τα βιωματα που εχει!!!
πιθανον τα ειχες αφησει πολυ <<λασκα) απο την αρχη!!!
πρεπει να τους θεσεις ορια!!!

----------


## mayri

Sorry, double post.

----------


## kaveiros

> Δεν ξερω αν ειναι θεμα του γραπτου λογου που συχνα παρεξηγειται, αλλα το  τελευταιο σου μηνυμα σ'εμενα φαινεται πολυ επιθετικο. Εγω απλα σου ειπα  τη γνωμη μου και το τι θα εκανα στην θεση σου αν ειχα εγω τα πουλια. Το  τι θα κανεις εσυ ειναι δικη σου αποφαση και δικαιωμα, ουτε με ξερεις  ουτε σε ξερω προσωπικα για να σε κρινω και να με  κρινεις.
> 
> Απλα να σου πω οτι ειμαι φοιτητρια και ζω σε  στουντιο 40 τετραγωνικων με μια πορτα που χωριζει την κουζινουλα και  την τουαλετα και το πουλι δεν μπορει να παει εκει και ενα μπαλκονι που βασικα εδω στις Βρυξελλες μου ειναι αχρηστο 340 μερες το χρονο. Οποτε ειτε εχω  σειρηνα ασθενοφορου να βαραει διπλα στο αυτι μου ειτε τον Σπαικ, για  μενα το ιδιο ειναι και με ενοχλει το ιδιο, ειτε θελω να κοιμηθω, ειτε  θελω να ηρεμησω ειτε θελω να διαβασω. Και δεν ειπα ποτε οτι τον εκανα  λουτσα, μιλησα για μπανακι, το "κανω λουτσα καποιον η κατι" δινει την  εντυπωση οτι τον καταβρεχω με οτι βρω προχειρο ειτε ειναι λαστιχο ειτε  κανατα με νερο ειτε τον ριχνω μεσα σε λεκανη γεματη υγρο η οτιδηποτε.  Εγω ποτε δεν ειπα κατι τετοιο.
> 
> Κι οσον αφορα την  πειρα, απο την αρχη το ξεκαθαρισα οτι δεν εχω ιδεα απο κονουρες κι η  εμπειρια μου σε πουλια ειναι μονο λιγων μηνων κι δυο καρδερινες οταν  ημουν μικρη συν κατι κοτοπουλακια το πασχα που τα μεγαλωνα και τα εδινα  κοτες στη θεια μου. Αυτο που ξερω ομως ειναι αυτο που συμβαινει στη  φυση, αυτος που δινει και φερνει το φαγητο ειναι ο αρχηγος της  οικογενειας παντα, εκτος κι αν ο ιδιος αφησει για καποιον λογο καποιον  αλλον να του επιβληθει (πχ λεαινες που φερνουν το φαγητο αλλα το  λιονταρι ειναι ο αρχηγος της ομαδας τους γιατι ειναι αυτος που  προστατευει τα μικρα οταν οι λεαινες λειπουν κι αν δεν υπαρχει αυτος τα  μικρα θα φαγωθουν απο τα αλλα αρπαχτικα). Κι αυτο συμβαινει σε ολο το  ζωικο βασιλειο. Οι κονουρες σου αυτην τη στιγμη ειναι αυτες τα αφεντικα,  ετσι αισθανονται και ετσι πραττουν. Αν νομιζεις οτι σου ριχνω το  φταιξιμο, κανεις λαθος, τη διαβασα την ιστορια και τα πουλια  ταλαιπωρηθηκαν πολυ αλλαζοντας τοσα σπιτια σε τοσο μικρο χρονικο  διαστημα, αλλα αν τις αφησεις ετσι, γνωμη μου παντα, η κατασταση θα  χειροτερευσει και θα αναγκαστεις να τις δωσεις κι εσυ. Αυτη τη στιγμη  αλωνιζουν το σπιτι και το θεωρουν ιδιοκτησια τους οπως  θεωρουν  ιδιοκτησια τους κι εσενα και επιτιθενται στα αλλα πουλια κι  ακομα και  σ'εσενα τον ιδιο. Το να επιβληθεις στα πουλια σου και να κανεις την  καρδια σου πετρα για να το κανεις αυτο δεν ειναι τιμωρια, αλλα ειναι για  το καλο τους.  Και μην νομιζεις οτι δεν ξερω τι σου λεω, εχω 5 βδομαδες  τωρα που βαζω σταγονες στο πουλι μου και μετα ζελε στο ματακι του 3  φορες τη μερα και καθε φορα που το κανω η καρδια μου ραγιζει γιατι δεν  το θελει καθολου και δειχνει οτι το πειραζει..ειναι ομως για το καλο  του, ο γιατρος μου ειχε μιλησει για ευθανασια και 5 βδομαδες τωρα ειναι  πιο ευτυχισμενο απο πριν μου αρρωστησει (με εξαιρεση τις στιγμες που  βαζουμε τις σταγονες που δεν θελει να με δει ουτε  ζωγραφιστη).
> 
> Τεσπα, ειναι το τελευταιο μηνυμα που  γραφω σ'αυτο το thread γιατι ειλικρινα με εκανες να αισθανθω την αναγκη  να απολογηθω ενω δεν υπηρχε λογος κι ουτε ειχα καμια υποχρεωση να  καθομαι να γραφω στο thread αντι να κανω κατι  αλλο.
> 
> Ελπιζω να βρεις τη λυση κι ολα να πανε καλα.


Δεν είναι επιθετικό αυτό που έγραψα ούτε και προσωπικό, το λούτσα είναι έκφραση και σαφως δεν εννοω ότι παίρνεις το λάσχτιχο αλλά σου έγραψα απο πιο πριν ότι δεν συμφωνώ με αυτή τη μέθοδο και συνεχίζες να την προτείνεις. Την μέθοδο αυτή που εγώ την ονομάζω λούτσα, την κανουν πολλοί και μάλιστα πιο συχνά οι ιδιοκτήτες κονούρων μέσα στην απόγνωση τους να βρουν λίγη ησυχία. Για τα υπόλοιπα που πρότεινες εξ αρχής σου έγραψα ποια δοκιμασα και ποια όχι και διέκρινα μια επιμονή στο να τα δοκιμάσω. Γι αυτό και το τελευταίο μου μήνυμα ήταν πιο αυστηρό. Θεωρώ ότι σκοπός του φόρουμ είναι να γράφει ο καθένας την άποψη του και όχι να προσπαθήσει να πείσει με το ζόρι τον άλλον. Επίσης έχω κάθε δικαίωμα να διαφωνώ με τις απόψεις σου, όπως κι εσύ με τις δικές μου.
Επι του θέματος τώρα, δεν διαφωνώ ότι υπάρχει αρχηγός σε πολλά είδη ζώων, αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα με τις κονούρες, δεν είναι το πρόβλημα τους δηλαδή να επιβληθούν σ εμένα. Το πρόβλημα τους είναι να επιβληθούν στα άλλα πουλιά. Μέχρι πριν τα ανακαλύψουν δεν έκαναν έτσι. Και φυσικά είναι σε ξεχωριστό δωμάτιο όπως είπα, αλλά τα υπόλοιπα πουλιά ακούγονται...αυτό αρκεί για να κάνει τις κονούρες να θέλουν να υπερκαλύψουν κάθε ήχο στο σπίτι :Happy: 

----------------------

Λεωνίδα για το θέμα των φτερών το έχω σκεφτεί, ξέρεις ότι η μέθοδος δεν μου αρέσει (εκτός αν γίνεται για σοβαρό λόγο και για την προστασία του πουλιού). Την είχα σκεφτεί και με τον Ρίκο και τελικά καλά έκανα που δεν το επιχείρησα γιατί τα πράγματα άλλαξαν. Με τις κονούρες δυστυχώς αλλάζουν προς το χειρότερο και το θέμα για μένα είναι ηθικό. Αν κόψω τα φτερά τους...λύνω εγώ το πρόβλημα μου μερικώς (τις ζημιές δηλαδή) αλλά δεν θα είναι οι κονούρες καλύτερα και επίσης δε ξέρουμε αν φωνάζουν περισσότερο απο αντίδραση μετά. Πρέπει να βρω έναν τρόπο "εκπαίδευσης" που να τις κάνει να καταλάβουν ότι δεν κινδυνεύουν απ τα άλλα πουλιά. Έτσι όπως τις ξέρω εγώ, πιστεύω ότι αυτό είναι το κλειδί. Καμιά ιδέα για το πως μπορεί να γίνει αυτό όμως...δεν έχω ::

----------


## kaveiros

> Παιδια ο καθενας εχει την αποψη του...δε χρειαζεται να το τραβαμε!!!
> 
> Και γω παντως πιστευω οτι σε ολες τις ομαδες υπαρχει ενας αρχηγος!!!
> αλλιως τα πραγματα ειναι ανεξελενκτα!!!αυτο πιστευω εννοει η mayri!!!
> Παρολα αυτα θεωρω οτι και ο χαρακτηρας του καθε πουλιου παιζει ρολο και τα βιωματα που εχει!!!
> πιθανον τα ειχες αφησει πολυ <<λασκα) απο την αρχη!!!
> πρεπει να τους θεσεις ορια!!!


Ζαχαρία ήταν λάσκα απ την αρχή αλλά δεν κάναν έτσι, επίσης υπενθυμίζω οτι μεγάλωσαν σε σπίτι και εκεί έμαθαν να είναι λάσκα...Μηπως τους βγαίνει αυτη η ζήλεια προς τα άλλα πουλιά από τις πολλές αλλαγές σπιτιών? Παίζει κι αυτό...

----------


## marlene

*Ανδρέα.. Αν βάλεις σταδιακά όλα τα πουλιά σε ένα δωμάτιο...? Σίγουρα, αρχικά τα πράγματα θα είναι δύσκολα, όχι όμως ότι τώρα δεν είναι...! 

Νομίζω πως έτσι τα ζητήματα ζήλιας - κυριαρχίας απέναντι στα άλλα πουλιά σταδιακά θα εξομαλυνθούν...*

----------


## kaveiros

Μarlene σ αυτό ακριβώς καταλήγω...μαλλον αυτο θα ειναι η τελευταια προσπαθεια πριν δω αλλες πιο δραστικες λυσεις. Ετσι κι αλλιως στο σπιτι αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι τα ρινγκνεκ και οι κονουρες. Δεν εχω προβλημα χώρου αλλα πιστεύω είναι ο μονος τροπος να συνηθισουν καπως τη συμβιωση. Φυσικα θα ειναι σε ιδιο δωματιο αλλα λιγο μακρυα για αρχη. Καπως έτσι...θα το σκεφτώ...

----------


## ananda

εγώ πάλι Ανδρέα θα σου έλεγα να ξεκινήσεις από το να τις βάλεις στο κλουβί τους !
γράφεις στην αρχή ότι στο κλουβί τους παθαίνουν αμόκ...
ίσως όλη αυτή η συμπεριφορά είναι ανασφάλεια
έτσι και αλλιώς κάνουν πολύ θόρυβο...δοκίμασε  λίγο πιο επίμονα να τις κρατήσεις στο κλουβί να αρχίσουν να το μαθαίνουν να το νιώσουν αυτό σπίτι τους και όχι όλο το υπόλοιπο σπίτι ( το έχω ξανά ποστάρει αυτό )
βάλε τις στο κλουβί τους,φόρα ωτοασπίδες , πήγαινε μία βόλτα άσε ώρα να περάσει και μετά βγάλτες για λίγο και παίξε μαζί τους
και μετά πάλι και πάλι και πάλι ...έχεις καταφέρει πάρα πολλά πράγματα με την επίμονή σου ώς τώρα
επίσης δε νομίζω ότι μπορεί κάποιος να σου πει " με όλα αυτά τα πουλιά που μάζεψες" όπως γράφεις κάπου ή περίπου έτσι γιατί αρκετοί από εμάς εδώ δεν πάμε πίσω  :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Στο κλουβι τις βαζω αρκετα πλεον και μαλιστα για να τις καταφερω να μπουν καθε φορα...χρειαζομαι περιπου 1 ώρα :Happy:  Σχετικα με την ανασφαλεια νομίζω ότι έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο Αγγελική. Λίγο η αλλαγη σπιτιών λίγο η παρουσία άλλων πουλιών...δε θελει και πολυ...
Αυτο που λεω για το πληθος των πουλιων...δεν το λεω γιατι το μετανοιωσα. Ισα ισα κι αυτα που δεν κρατησα ειναι σε καλα χερια, τα βλεπω και τα χαιρομαι, απλά η συμβιωση διαφορετικων ειδών μερικες φορές δεν είναι καλη για τα ιδια τα πουλια :sad:

----------


## ananda

τα πουλιά Ανδρέα μπορούν μα συμβιώσουν αρμονικά αρκεί να ξέρουν τα όρια τους.
δεν έχω να σου προτείνω κάτι άλλο , αλλά νομίζω ότι σε έχει πάρει και κάπως από κάτω το θέμα ( ίσως δικαιολογημένα )
καλή συνέχεια....

----------


## kaveiros

το αρμονικά το πιστεύω και το επιθυμώ  αλλά φοβάμαι μην έχω πέσει στην εξαίρεση :Happy:  Το Σαββατοκυριακο θα κανω τη μεταφορα για να ειναι σε ιδιο χωρο και...ο θεος βοηθος. (Κλεισμένα στο κλουβί εννοείται στην αρχή).

----------


## Mits_Pits

Ανδρεα απο χθες που διαβασα στο θεμα σου μπορω να πω οτι το σκεφτομαι πολυ συχνα και προσπαθω να δω τι θα εκανα εγω στη θεση σου!
Νομιζω πως εχω καταληξει στο οτι μολις θα κανανε φασαρια θα μπαιναν στο κλουβι και αμα φωναζανε σκεπασμα να μη βλεπουν καθολου φως και θα τις ανοιχα κανενα τεταρτο αφου σταματουσαν και καπου εκει 8α κοιτουσα να της "πατησω" την αγαπη που εχουν με το εξω, μολις κανανε φασαρια μεσα, οταν σταματουσαν εξω!
Το τελαυταιο που θα σκεφτομουνα γι αυτα τα πουλια ειναι το κοψιμο φτερων, νομιζω οτι θα τις αγριευε!!!!!
Και να σου πω και κατι αλλο που πιστευω οτι περασε και απο το δικο σου μυαλο....... μηπως γι αυτο της αφησανε οι προηγουμενοι ιδιοκτητες?????

----------


## kaveiros

Δημήτρη για την φασαρία τις άφησαν αν και σ εμένα πρώτο πρόβλημα είναι οι ζημιές που άρχισαν να κάνουν. Πριν λίγο ήταν ο κολλητός μου εδώ και μου πρότεινε κάτι το οποίο κι εγώ δεν είχα σκεφτεί. Ο κολλητός μου όταν ξαναγύρισαν οι κονούρες, πήρε το γαλάζιο ρίνγκνεκ που είχα, την Αγγελική. Η ρινγκνεκ αυτή ήταν άγρια εξ αρχής, δεν έχει εξημερωθεί αλλα έχει μάθει να βγαίνει απ το κλουβί και να γυρνάει μόνη της. Την έχει περιποιημένη, με καλές τροφές, την βγάζει έξω αρκετά συχνά αλλά δεν έχει ασχοληθεί για εξημέρωση. Μου πρότεινε να φέρει την ρινγκνεκ εδώ, να κρατήσω στο σπίτι δηλαδή μόνο ένα είδος και να κρατήσει αυτός τις κονούρες οι οποίες τον ξέρουν κιόλας, τον βλέπουν συνέχεια. Η λύση αυτή μου αρέσει πολύ όσο την σκέφτομαι γιατί και οι κονούρες δε θα βλέπουν άλλα πουλιά για να ζηλεύουν και δωμάτιο άδειο έχει για να τις βάλει, αλλά με πιάνει και το συναισθηματικό μου, μου είναι δυσκολο να τις αποχωριστώ ξανά. Το θετικό σ αυτή την διαδικασια αν γινει ειναι οτι η Αγγελικη θα εχει παρέα του ειδους της (τώρα είναι ολομοναχη), εγώ θα έχω ένα είδος παπαγάλων που θα είναι όλοι μαζί και οι κονούρες θα είναι "αρχηγοί" όπως τους αρέσει. Το αρνητικό είναι ότι πάλι θα αλλάξουν σπίτι αν και με γνώριμο πρόσωπο αλλά δε παύει να είναι αλλαγή.

----------


## Mits_Pits

Χμμμμμμ δεν ειναι κακη ιδεα...... και επιπλεον θα μπορεις να τις βλεπεις και οποτε θες!!!
Τωρα ειναι καθαρα δικο σου θεμα το αν μπορεις να της δωσεις.....

----------


## kaveiros

Η μεταφορά έγινε. Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να χαρώ η να λυπηθώ. Τα πουλιά θα ηρεμήσουν σίγουρα και δεν θα έχουν άλλα είδη να ζηλεύουν αλλά εμένα θα μου λείπουν. Ελπίζω να είναι η τελευταία μεταφορά τους. Του έδωσα όλα τα πράγματα τους παιχνίδια, καλαθάκια κτλ και φυσικά το κλουβί, για να νιώσουν όσο πιο οικεία γίνεται αν και τον κολλητο μου τον εβλεπαν σχεδον καθε μερα και τον συμπαθουν, αλλα δε παυει να είναι μια ακομα μετακόμιση :sad: . Σε λίγο θα μου φέρει την Αγγελική...

----------


## zack27

Ανδρεα ισως ειναι για καλυτερα ετσι!! και για σενα αλλα και για τα πουλακια!!!
Πιθανοτατα ειναι καλυτερα που θα εχεις ενα ειδος!!!
εφοσον μπορεις να τα βλεπεις και ξερεις σε τι χερια πανε ολα καλα πιστευω!!!!!!!

Μακαρι να ειναι η τελευταια μετακομιση για τα πουλακια και ολα να πανε καλα απο δω και σο εξης!!!!!

Αναμενουμε φωτο με ολα τα ρινγκνεκ μαζι!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mits_Pits

Κι εγω συμφωνω με το Ζαχο!

Αντε με το καλο να δεχτεις την Αγγελικη σου!!!!

----------

